# Olberman signs off from Countdown



## rightwinger

Just announced that tonight was his last show


----------



## Oddball

oh darn


----------



## Mini 14

I'm sure both of his fans are devastated.


----------



## elvis

think I'll have a cigar.


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show



Did he say why?


----------



## Sherry

Did he give a reason??


----------



## Mini 14

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
Click to expand...


Ratings, I'm sure.

They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, moving to Singapore), but his ratings were horrible.

If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.


----------



## elvis

Mini 14 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings, I'm sure.
> 
> They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, *moving to Singapore*), but his ratings were horrible.
> 
> If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.
Click to expand...


He'd get caned over there.


----------



## Oddball

Maybe he's being replaced by one of the  kiddie shows that Comcast got coerced into producing.


----------



## Oddball

Speaking of CCCPNBC, looks like that Madcow guy has a new pair of glasses and is wearing a tie tonight.


----------



## Dr.House

The three people who actually watch him will be devastated....


----------



## Big Fitz

Mini 14 said:


> I'm sure both of his fans are devastated.


It's hard for parents to see their kids fail.


----------



## ba1614

As long as he stays the fuck away from ESPN


----------



## Moon

Well, I guess we can chalk that up to the new civility in political discourse.


----------



## elvis

Dr.House said:


> The three people who actually watch him will be devastated....



Chris will pull a Pentangeli.


----------



## Big Fitz

Dr.House said:


> The three people who actually watch him will be devastated....


Oh, and his Auntie Marjorie I guess.

Maybe he can go do political talk radio.  It's been such a smashing success for luminaries like Al Franken, Randi Rhodes and Al Sharpton.


----------



## Defiant1

I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....


----------



## Big Fitz

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show


Now they can run something more profitable...  like a test pattern.


----------



## Oddball

Could it have anything to do with?....NAAAAAAH!

Keith Olbermann?s Civil War With NBC Executives Over Campaign Donations - The Daily Beast


----------



## DiveCon

Countdown with Keith Olbermann Countdown with Keith Olbermann


----------



## Big Fitz

Oddball said:


> Could it have anything to do with?....NAAAAAAH!
> 
> Keith Olbermann?s Civil War With NBC Executives Over Campaign Donations - The Daily Beast


bout time a lib suffered consequences of his corruption.


----------



## Rozman

That kinda sucks....I am sorry to say....With the fairness doctrine kicking in soon, in order to balance this out Fox will have to cancel one of their shows.I think FOX will be forced to cancel a show of equal ratings.
Good bye Jack La Lane you and your juice machine show just got the axe.


----------



## DiveCon

elvis said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The three people who actually watch him will be devastated....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris will pull a Pentangeli.
Click to expand...

should we put chris, TneverM on the suicide watch now?


----------



## Oddball

DiveCon said:


> Countdown with Keith Olbermann Countdown with Keith Olbermann


"Anti establishment"....Unless the establishment goobers happened to have that (D) by their names.

A disingenuous fraud right up to the very end.


----------



## Sallow

That sucks. I knew something like this was going to happen as soon as Comcast got involved.


----------



## RadiomanATL

My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.

Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.


----------



## Dr.House

Sallow said:


> That sucks. I knew something like this was going to happen as soon as Comcast got involved.



You must have been one of his three viewers...

my condolences....


----------



## Mini 14

RadiomanATL said:


> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.



When Rachael Maddow is beating you in the ratings, your health is going to suffer, no matter who you are.

He got canned because no one was watching. He became predictable, boring, vitriolic, and repetitive.

Its all about money, and Keith isn't a draw anymore.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> Now they can run something more profitable...  like a test pattern.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddball

RadiomanATL said:


> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.


I'm betting not.

You know the story...Company Prima Donna head case meets the new management, and buh-bye!


----------



## saveliberty

The statement (below) came without warning. The Last Word With Lawrence ODonnell will move to 8 PM weekdays on MSNBC, and The Rachel Maddow Show remaining at 9 PM, with The Ed Show starring Ed Schultz moving to 10 PM. The move is simultaneous with new owner Comcast starting to show its hand over the broadcast network and cable after receiving FCC approval. "He's been very problematic," an NBCU source told Deadline about Comcast's attitude to Olbermann.

COMCAST MAKEOVER: &#8220;MSNBC And Keith Olberman Have Ended Their Contract&#8221;; MSNBC Making Right Turn Under New Owners? &#8211; Deadline.com

Maybe Keith can start a show on how to run a moneymaking liberal talk show?


----------



## Liability

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
Click to expand...


MSLSD made the announcement.  They had just enough class not to say WHY his last show was tonight and that they had canceled his contract with the network.  But it's pretty obvious.

He SUCKS almost as badly as his "ratings."


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mini 14 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Rachael Maddow is beating you in the ratings, your health is going to suffer, no matter who you are.
> 
> He got canned because no one was watching. He became predictable, boring, vitriolic, and repetitive.
> 
> Its all about money, and Keith isn't a draw anymore.
Click to expand...


Even at second fiddle on MSNBC, he's still one of their headliners.

*shrug* we'll see.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Oddball said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.
> 
> You know the story...Company Prima Donna head case meets the new management, and buh-bye!
Click to expand...


That could be, in which case though Keith just shot himself in the foot with a 12 gauge.


----------



## DiveCon

RadiomanATL said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.
> 
> You know the story...Company Prima Donna head case meets the new management, and buh-bye!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That could be, in which case though Keith just shot himself in the foot with a 12 gauge.
Click to expand...


oh my
the violent imagery


----------



## RadiomanATL

DiveCon said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting not.
> 
> You know the story...Company Prima Donna head case meets the new management, and buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That could be, in which case though Keith just shot himself in the foot with a 12 gauge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my
> the violent imagery
Click to expand...


I'm not very PC.


----------



## Liability

Levin always referred to Olbermann's show as

"Countdown to No Ratings."

Kinda true, now.

He made it.


----------



## saveliberty

Olberman's been firing blanks his whole life.


----------



## Oddball

Mebby he'll get Baghdad Bob Gibbs' job.


----------



## saveliberty

More like Keith O on assignment just inside the North Korean border.


----------



## elvis

saveliberty said:


> More like Keith O on assignment just inside the North Korean border.



under Kim Jong Il's desk.


----------



## DiveCon

Defiant1 said:


> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....


why would Fox News want him?
they have GOOD ratings


----------



## saveliberty

DiveCon said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
Click to expand...


Sometimes you need a depreciating asset to offset your gains.


----------



## Sallow

RadiomanATL said:


> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.



Well yeah.

And Maddow, Schultz and O'Donnell will probably follow the same path sooner or later. Chris Matthews might survive.


----------



## saveliberty

Sallow said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah.
> 
> And Maddow, Schultz and O'Donnell will probably follow the same path sooner or later. Chris Matthews might survive.
Click to expand...


Comcast will be looking for a balance of left and right.  What if they become fair and balanced?


----------



## uscitizen

I watch none of the talking head news commentary shows.  Well actually I watch one local one on KY politics and sometimes the cranky old guy and such on PBS.  I forget the name of the show it Has 2 libs and 2 right wingers including Pat Buchannon and some dingbat talking points parroting blond lady on the right.
And one steady VERY left wing blond lady on the left.

I have actually become impressed by Pat Buchannon.


----------



## Rozman

Maybe this is a business decision?...How much hate came from this guy? His as some would say snarky 
comments,his constant attacks against the right,his hard on for lack of a better term for O'Reilly.Good riddance.He thought he was the big stud over there,now he's a nobody.


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
Click to expand...

Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.

Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.


----------



## Big Fitz

RadiomanATL said:


> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.


mental health surely...

I should also add that this is analogous to saying the Andrea Doria was more successful because it took longer to sink and fewer died than the Titanic.


----------



## DiveCon

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
liberals DO need to be told what to think
LOL


----------



## Ernie S.

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
Click to expand...


Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
And why are they less in number?

viewership numbers tell more than one truth.

disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.


----------



## Sallow

saveliberty said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.
> 
> Despite what others may think, he really was successful compared to the alternatives that were available to MSNBC to put in place of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah.
> 
> And Maddow, Schultz and O'Donnell will probably follow the same path sooner or later. Chris Matthews might survive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comcast will be looking for a balance of left and right.  What if they become fair and balanced?
Click to expand...


That's not what they are looking for..

They are looking for "pundits" that distract audiences away from real issues, like government/corporate fraud. Back to "pundits" that focus soley on wedge issue nonsense like Janet Jackson's nipple at the super bowl.


----------



## Dr.House

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
Click to expand...




The hive mind speaketh....lol


----------



## Ravi

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
Click to expand...

See you later...I've tivoed Beck and I need to see what he thinks I should think.


----------



## saveliberty

Comcast could just launch a Have Somebody Else Do It channel.  They can call the network Entitlement.


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
Click to expand...

the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
but the liberals use other forms to be programed


----------



## saveliberty

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you later...I've tivoed Beck and I need to see what he thinks I should think.
Click to expand...


Oh you know, your just being nonconformist.


----------



## uscitizen

I saw people on CBN the other day begging for money to fire up their IBN network.  ie a TV station on the net it appears.


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
> but the liberals use other forms to be programed
Click to expand...


So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?


----------



## Ernie S.

saveliberty said:


> The statement (below) came without warning. The Last Word With Lawrence ODonnell will move to 8 PM weekdays on MSNBC, and The Rachel Maddow Show remaining at 9 PM, with The Ed Show starring Ed Schultz moving to 10 PM. The move is simultaneous with new owner Comcast starting to show its hand over the broadcast network and cable after receiving FCC approval. "He's been very problematic," an NBCU source told Deadline about Comcast's attitude to Olbermann.
> 
> COMCAST MAKEOVER: MSNBC And Keith Olberman Have Ended Their Contract; MSNBC Making Right Turn Under New Owners?  Deadline.com
> 
> Maybe Keith can start a show on how to run a moneymaking liberal talk show?


God No!! I have insomnia and one more friggin infomercial and my head will explode. It's bad enough that DirecTV has replaced Discovery Health with 24 hours a day of Oprah Winfrey, but if I flip around the channels and catch Olberman, I'll seek 2nd amendment remedies.


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
> but the liberals use other forms to be programed
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
Click to expand...

nope missed it again
LOL


----------



## Dr.House

Ravi said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See you later...I've tivoed Beck and I need to see what he thinks I should think.
Click to expand...


I don't think Beck cares what the mindless left like you think, but knock yourself out....


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
> but the liberals use other forms to be programed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope missed it again
> LOL
Click to expand...


You are just not considering all the implications.

I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.


----------



## elvis

Why not get the Ragin' Cajun?


----------



## Ernie S.

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
Click to expand...


almost right. Usually they need to be *reminded* to think


----------



## Zander

Olbermann was a pretty good sports guy in LA - maybe he'll get his old job back?

OF course he might end up getting his dream job of rimming Obama as Gibb's replacement....


----------



## Big Fitz

saveliberty said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> 
> 
> See you later...I've tivoed Beck and I need to see what he thinks I should think.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you know, your just being nonconformist.
Click to expand...

yes.  Be unique.  Just like everybody else.


----------



## Ernie S.

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
> but the liberals use other forms to be programed
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
Click to expand...

I must digress a moment. Does your pussy irritate you as much as it does me?


----------



## elvis

Carville and Carlson.


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> nope missed it again
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just not considering all the implications.
> 
> I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.
Click to expand...

and you assume i'm not?


----------



## elvis

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
> 
> 
> 
> nope missed it again
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are just not considering all the implications.
> 
> I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.
Click to expand...


what makes you think people don't watch them for the entertainment value?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

RadiomanATL said:


> My bet is that he really does have some sort of personal, long term issue going on. My bet is on health.



I bet insanity.


----------



## Ozmar

I am appallingly shocked. Not.


----------



## Defiant1

DiveCon said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
Click to expand...



I miss the old Hannity and Colmes format.

Don't you think Coulter and Olberman would be a hoot?


----------



## Dr.House

Do you think Olberdouche will file for unemployment right away or wait?


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Now I'm no fan of MSNBC, or Keith Olbermann. I can't stand any of those types of shows-they ultimately tell you what to think-all of them do. But their ratings aren't hurting as much as FoxNews likes to pretend:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...cond-year-in-a-row-in-primetime-ratings/76083

Not amazing ratings-but for MSNBC to beat CNN is impressive.


----------



## DiveCon

JamesInFlorida said:


> Now I'm no fan of MSNBC, or Keith Olbermann. I can't stand any of those types of shows-they ultimately tell you what to think-all of them do. But their ratings aren't hurting as much as FoxNews likes to pretend:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...cond-year-in-a-row-in-primetime-ratings/76083
> 
> Not amazing ratings-but for MSNBC to beat CNN is impressive.


yeah
how bad of us

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...gan-gets-little-help-from-ricky-gervais/79685

when CNN and MSNBC combined dont equal FNC alone their ratings are wonderful


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope missed it again
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just not considering all the implications.
> 
> I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and you assume i'm not?
Click to expand...

Not necessarially you, but you seem to be defending those who are not.


----------



## uscitizen

DiveCon said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm no fan of MSNBC, or Keith Olbermann. I can't stand any of those types of shows-they ultimately tell you what to think-all of them do. But their ratings aren't hurting as much as FoxNews likes to pretend:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...cond-year-in-a-row-in-primetime-ratings/76083
> 
> Not amazing ratings-but for MSNBC to beat CNN is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> how bad of us
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...gan-gets-little-help-from-ricky-gervais/79685
> 
> when CNN and MSNBC combined dont equal FNC alone their ratings are wonderful
Click to expand...


LOL, think back to what I posted on why FNC has higher viewership numbers.


----------



## Dr.House

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just not considering all the implications.
> 
> I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.
> 
> 
> 
> and you assume i'm not?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarially you, but you seem to be defending those who are not.
Click to expand...


How ironic of you....


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm no fan of MSNBC, or Keith Olbermann. I can't stand any of those types of shows-they ultimately tell you what to think-all of them do. But their ratings aren't hurting as much as FoxNews likes to pretend:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...cond-year-in-a-row-in-primetime-ratings/76083
> 
> Not amazing ratings-but for MSNBC to beat CNN is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> how bad of us
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...gan-gets-little-help-from-ricky-gervais/79685
> 
> when CNN and MSNBC combined dont equal FNC alone their ratings are wonderful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, think back to what I posted on why FNC has higher viewership numbers.
Click to expand...

there are a lot of libs that watch FNC just to find something to twist and bitch about
half the time when i watch FNC, its just to see if what they are bitchin about is actually true


----------



## DiveCon

uscitizen said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are just not considering all the implications.
> 
> I am firm in my political convictions and need no reinforcement.  Hence I avoid the talking head shows.
> 
> 
> 
> and you assume i'm not?
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarially you, but you seem to be defending those who are not.
Click to expand...

actually, you should go back to the post i was responding to
lol


----------



## Chris

Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.

There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.

Thank God for the Internet. 

They haven't taken control of that yet.


----------



## Ozmar

At what point do we start calling Fox News "mainstream," and call them out?


----------



## Big Fitz

Chris said:


> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.


What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...

ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?

wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.


----------



## DiveCon

Big Fitz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
Click to expand...

chris lives in a delusional world all his own


----------



## Dr.House




----------



## elvis

Chris said:


> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.



time for the bath, Mr. Pentangeli.


----------



## liebuster

Chris said:


> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.




The rest of the media is left wing......just not as socialist as MSNBC. To actually think that the media is not "liberal" is plain old delusion on your part. 



> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.




You need to come out of your bubble  Obama FCC to attempt government takeover of the Internet | The Daily Caller - Breaking News, Opinion, Research, and Entertainment


----------



## liebuster

To be quite honest, I'm going to miss Olberscum.

He was very effective at discrediting the left.


----------



## Chris

Big Fitz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
Click to expand...


MSNBC is owned by Comcast which is run by a former Bush aide. It won't be liberal for long.

CNN is totally lame. Hardly liberal at all. The Tea Party gets more air time on CNN than anybody.

ABC? Lame as well.

CBS alright, I'll give you that one. But pretty weak. 

And PBS? Are you serious? Sesame Street is liberal media? 

Who's being delusional now?


----------



## uscitizen

Ozmar said:


> At what point do we start calling Fox News "mainstream," and call them out?



that would depend on if you are right wing, left wing or realistic.


----------



## DiveCon

Chris said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC is owned by Comcast which is run by a former Bush aide. It won't be liberal for long.
> 
> CNN is totally lame. Hardly liberal at all. The Tea Party gets more air time on CNN than anybody.
> 
> ABC? Lame as well.
> 
> CBS alright, I'll give you that one. But pretty weak.
> 
> And PBS? Are you serious? Sesame Street is liberal media?
> 
> Who's being delusional now?
Click to expand...

still you
if you actually believe what you just said


----------



## liebuster

Chris said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC is owned by Comcast which is run by a former Bush aide. It won't be liberal for long.
> 
> CNN is totally lame. Hardly liberal at all. The Tea Party gets more air time on CNN than anybody.
> 
> ABC? Lame as well.
> 
> CBS alright, I'll give you that one. But pretty weak.
> 
> And PBS? Are you serious? Sesame Street is liberal media?
> 
> Who's being delusional now?
Click to expand...


When the media, with the exception of Fox,  fails to report that there are communists, radicals, and revolutionaries in and or near the white house and government,  then you know where the rest of the media stands.........


----------



## Chris

The notions of net neutrality were started to be raised and Comcast was sighted as the prime mover of shifting information on the internet to weigh favorably in the favor of those who lined their pockets. Information was literally transferred from one entity to another to weigh in the favor of whom Comcast wanted it weighted. It took a doctor in Oregon to figure out what they were doing. Comcast got called on the carpet- somewhat- and paid a puny fine. But their fingerprints were all over it. 

They stacked an FCC meeting once by paying people on the street to fill the room at a public FCC hearing- cheering for Comcast&#8217;s side. When a reporter asked the guy why he was cheering, he fessed up that Comcast had bought him and others to come in to cheer for Comcast.

The worst is the Barry Nolan story. He was a guy who had been an entertainment reporter for a long time- on big networks- and ran a show for a few years for Comcast Network. Well, lo and behold Comcast was going to give Bill O&#8217;Reilly a journalism award in Boston (to boost Comcast&#8217;s image and ratings in Boston) and Nolan got incensed. He said as much. He went to the dinner award ceremony but did not clap when O&#8217;Reilly was given this award and got up and left after that. O&#8217;Reilly and Murdoch wrote a letter to Comcast&#8217;s President&#8230; and Nolan was fired the next day.


----------



## Big Fitz

Just sharpening the edges on your delusionality I see.

CNN is lame... and liberal.

ABC, lame does not preclude their liberal politics.

CBS, weak, yes they are.  and getting weaker every week.  Suck on that alliteration Chrissie.

As for Comcast making any news/editorial changes in their new property, we'll see.  Till then, they're still liberal.

the fact that they are not as psychotically liberal as you does not make them any less liberal.

PBS, yes.  I've watched specials aimed at teen children designed to push the 'virtues' of socialism, whittle away at parents rights and the concept of the nuclear family.  Bill Moyers is about as whacked out liberal as they come and their idea of balanced reporting is to have a liberal of each race talking about how conservatism sucks.

Don't crap on my plate and claim it's a cupcake.


----------



## Big Fitz

Chris said:


> The notions of net neutrality were started to be raised and Comcast was sighted as the prime mover of shifting information on the internet to weigh favorably in the favor of those who lined their pockets. Information was literally transferred from one entity to another to weigh in the favor of whom Comcast wanted it weighted. It took a doctor in Oregon to figure out what they were doing. Comcast got called on the carpet- somewhat- and paid a puny fine. But their fingerprints were all over it.
> 
> They stacked an FCC meeting once by paying people on the street to fill the room at a public FCC hearing- cheering for Comcast&#8217;s side. When a reporter asked the guy why he was cheering, he fessed up that Comcast had bought him and others to come in to cheer for Comcast.
> 
> The worst is the Barry Nolan story. He was a guy who had been an entertainment reporter for a long time- on big networks- and ran a show for a few years for Comcast Network. Well, lo and behold Comcast was going to give Bill O&#8217;Reilly a journalism award in Boston (to boost Comcast&#8217;s image and ratings in Boston) and Nolan got incensed. He said as much. He went to the dinner award ceremony but did not clap when O&#8217;Reilly was given this award and got up and left after that. O&#8217;Reilly and Murdoch wrote a letter to Comcast&#8217;s President&#8230; and Nolan was fired the next day.


yeah, we can't have intellectual equality in media.  Liberal ideology just can't compete in the free market of thought.  Face it.  "Net Neutrality" and "Fairness Doctrine" are only tools to try to enforce the liberal control over media and shut down dissent.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



********* FROM THE DESK OF CWN ***********

1. well kieth got the old *kiss goodbye* today on MSNBC!
2. Goodbye Mr. Kieth, we won't miss your useless attacks on us.
3. Lets hope you catch a airplane to some far flung liberal country, and set up shop.
4. we dont want you around here no moe.
5. I didn't watch he during the AZ shootings, I am sure he went on the *Nasty Attack Dog*.
6. So goodbye from cable tv, lets hope no one else is stupid enough to hire you.
7. No one will miss him, thank God!



READ:UPDATE 3-MSNBC and anchor Keith Olbermann abruptly part ways | Reuters



"Olbermann had two more years on contract with MSNBC

* Suspended briefly in November for donations to Democrats

* No reason given for move (Adds MSNBC, Comcast spokesmen, details, background)

By Alex Dobuzinskis

LOS ANGELES, Jan 21 (Reuters) - U.S. cable news television network MSNBC and its top anchor, Keith Olbermann, abruptly parted ways on Friday, less than three months after the liberal broadcaster was suspended for campaign donations to Democrats.

Olbermann, who had two years left on his contract, signed off for the last time on his "Countdown with Keith Olbermann" political affairs program on Friday night.

"This is the last edition of "Countdown," Olbermann said on the program, which drew over 1 million viewers a night.

"MSNBC and Keith Olbermann have ended their contract," the network said in a statement. Neither Olbermann nor MSNBC gave a reason for the move."


8. Yeah is was a move, or movement,..in the literal sense.
9. Some one turn on an exhaust fan will you!




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas

*merged with existing thread.*


----------



## liebuster

Big Fitz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> The notions of net neutrality were started to be raised and Comcast was sighted as the prime mover of shifting information on the internet to weigh favorably in the favor of those who lined their pockets. Information was literally transferred from one entity to another to weigh in the favor of whom Comcast wanted it weighted. It took a doctor in Oregon to figure out what they were doing. Comcast got called on the carpet- somewhat- and paid a puny fine. But their fingerprints were all over it.
> 
> They stacked an FCC meeting once by paying people on the street to fill the room at a public FCC hearing- cheering for Comcasts side. When a reporter asked the guy why he was cheering, he fessed up that Comcast had bought him and others to come in to cheer for Comcast.
> 
> The worst is the Barry Nolan story. He was a guy who had been an entertainment reporter for a long time- on big networks- and ran a show for a few years for Comcast Network. Well, lo and behold Comcast was going to give Bill OReilly a journalism award in Boston (to boost Comcasts image and ratings in Boston) and Nolan got incensed. He said as much. He went to the dinner award ceremony but did not clap when OReilly was given this award and got up and left after that. OReilly and Murdoch wrote a letter to Comcasts President and Nolan was fired the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, we can't have intellectual equality in media.  *Liberal ideology just can't compete in the free market of thought.*  Face it.  "Net Neutrality" and "Fairness Doctrine" are only tools to try to enforce the liberal control over media and shut down dissent.
Click to expand...





> Liberal ideology just can't compete in the free market of thought.



Ain't that the truth. Thats why you don't see any successful progressive talk radio programs. Its hard to make convincing arguments for progressivism for 3 hours a day. 

They have to stick to 10 minute stories on a hour tv program with other elitists echoing their very own thoughts.


----------



## westwall

Chris said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MSNBC is owned by Comcast which is run by a former Bush aide. It won't be liberal for long.
> 
> CNN is totally lame. Hardly liberal at all. The Tea Party gets more air time on CNN than anybody.
> 
> ABC? Lame as well.
> 
> CBS alright, I'll give you that one. But pretty weak.
> 
> And PBS? Are you serious? Sesame Street is liberal media?
> 
> Who's being delusional now?
Click to expand...





I guess you totally forgot about that whole Juan Williams fiasco right?  He's a lefty, but he's not far left enough for NPR and PBS.


----------



## mal

Bwah-ha-ha-ha... 



peace...


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Just because you are being such a jerk about it, I am going to say something positive about him.



But give me some time.   Digging through the midden of his behavior and style for anything of value will take a lot of work and some serious sifting


----------



## G.T.

Baruch Menachem said:


> Just because you are being such a jerk about it, I am going to say something positive about him.
> 
> 
> 
> But give me some time.   Digging through the midden of his behavior and style for anything of value will take a lot of work and some serious sifting



Baruch, fwiw, you ARE one of the more level headed posters


----------



## Lumpy 1

Maybe Obama will hire him as a media Czar...


----------



## Provocateur

At least he still has NFL broadcasting to keep him busy.

Oh wait.


----------



## G.T.

Lumpy 1 said:


> Maybe Obama will hire him as a media Czar...



Maybe the name *lumpy* refers to your drawers after a Spaghetti & Meatball dinner at Romano's after 37-minutes without a toilet.


----------



## Publius1787

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ********* FROM THE DESK OF CWN ***********
> 
> 1. well kieth got the old *kiss goodbye* today on MSNBC!
> 2. Goodbye Mr. Kieth, we won't miss your useless attacks on us.
> 3. Lets hope you catch a airplane to some far flung liberal country, and set up shop.
> 4. we dont want you around here no moe.
> 5. I didn't watch he during the AZ shootings, I am sure he went on the *Nasty Attack Dog*.
> 6. So goodbye from cable tv, lets hope no one else is stupid enough to hire you.
> 7. No one will miss him, thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> READ:UPDATE 3-MSNBC and anchor Keith Olbermann abruptly part ways | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> "Olbermann had two more years on contract with MSNBC
> 
> * Suspended briefly in November for donations to Democrats
> 
> * No reason given for move (Adds MSNBC, Comcast spokesmen, details, background)
> 
> By Alex Dobuzinskis
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Jan 21 (Reuters) - U.S. cable news television network MSNBC and its top anchor, Keith Olbermann, abruptly parted ways on Friday, less than three months after the liberal broadcaster was suspended for campaign donations to Democrats.
> 
> Olbermann, who had two years left on his contract, signed off for the last time on his "Countdown with Keith Olbermann" political affairs program on Friday night.
> 
> "This is the last edition of "Countdown," Olbermann said on the program, which drew over 1 million viewers a night.
> 
> "MSNBC and Keith Olbermann have ended their contract," the network said in a statement. Neither Olbermann nor MSNBC gave a reason for the move."
> 
> 
> 8. Yeah is was a move, or movement,..in the literal sense.
> 9. Some one turn on an exhaust fan will you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



His three viewers will be upset!


----------



## Provocateur

Chris said:


> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.



Did you mean to add /sarcasm to the end of this post?


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ********* FROM THE DESK OF CWN ***********
> 
> 1. well kieth got the old *kiss goodbye* today on MSNBC!
> 2. Goodbye Mr. Kieth, we won't miss your useless attacks on us.
> 3. Lets hope you catch a airplane to some far flung liberal country, and set up shop.
> 4. we dont want you around here no moe.
> 5. I didn't watch he during the AZ shootings, I am sure he went on the *Nasty Attack Dog*.
> 6. So goodbye from cable tv, lets hope no one else is stupid enough to hire you.
> 7. No one will miss him, thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> READ:UPDATE 3-MSNBC and anchor Keith Olbermann abruptly part ways | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> "Olbermann had two more years on contract with MSNBC
> 
> * Suspended briefly in November for donations to Democrats
> 
> * No reason given for move (Adds MSNBC, Comcast spokesmen, details, background)
> 
> By Alex Dobuzinskis
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Jan 21 (Reuters) - U.S. cable news television network MSNBC and its top anchor, Keith Olbermann, abruptly parted ways on Friday, less than three months after the liberal broadcaster was suspended for campaign donations to Democrats.
> 
> Olbermann, who had two years left on his contract, signed off for the last time on his "Countdown with Keith Olbermann" political affairs program on Friday night.
> 
> "This is the last edition of "Countdown," Olbermann said on the program, which drew over 1 million viewers a night.
> 
> "MSNBC and Keith Olbermann have ended their contract," the network said in a statement. Neither Olbermann nor MSNBC gave a reason for the move."
> 
> 
> 8. Yeah is was a move, or movement,..in the literal sense.
> 9. Some one turn on an exhaust fan will you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers will be upset!
Click to expand...


Your screen-name too closely resembles pubes to have an opinion. Someone take away this dudes free speech pls


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Publius1787 said:


> His three viewers will be upset!


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Provocateur

Oddball said:


> Speaking of CCCPNBC, looks like that Madcow guy has a new pair of glasses and is wearing a tie tonight.


I don't think the clothing is going to up the ante on her butch image.   

She's pretty much as butch as one female could possibly get without surgery.


----------



## G.T.

I'd be willing to wager anyone knocking anyone (like Maddow's) appearance is too uh........."awkward" looking to post their own appearance and should likely not speak unless willing to compare.


----------



## Publius1787

Mr. Shaman said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers will be upset!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU&feature=related[/ame]
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related[/ame]​
Click to expand...


*Enjoy!! >>> The Scoreboard: Thursday, January 20 - TVNewser*

*25-54 Demographic*

*8pm*
O'Reilly *676*
Olbermann 198
Spitzer 110
Grace 143

*8pm* 
Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451

*Total Day*
Fox News 

*Total Viewers*

*8pm*
O'Reilly *2918*
Olbermann 1106
Spitzer 522
Grace 632

*8pm*
Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260


----------



## Provocateur

G.T. said:


> I'd be willing to wager anyone knocking anyone (like Maddow's) appearance is too uh........."awkward" looking to post their own appearance and should likely not speak unless willing to compare.



I dread the day when, on air, she rips of her shirt to show strapped-down breasts and hairy armpits.


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers will be upset!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU&feature=related[/ame]
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related[/ame]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
Click to expand...


Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.


----------



## G.T.

Provocateur said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to wager anyone knocking anyone (like Maddow's) appearance is too uh........."awkward" looking to post their own appearance and should likely not speak unless willing to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dread the day when, on air, she rips of her shirt to show strapped-down breasts and hairy armpits.
Click to expand...


I can diggit but I'd have to assume until proven wrong that you've got worse to hide.


----------



## WhiteLion

Adios Obermann does the word FLUSH(toilet flush) have any relevance LOL!!! blub blub blub 

Whitelion checkin in check me and my crew out on Facebook Glenn Becks "Others page"


----------



## G.T.

WhiteLion said:


> Adios Obermann does the word FLUSH(toilet flush) have any relevance LOL!!! blub blub blub
> 
> Whitelion checkin in check me and my crew out on Facebook Glenn Becks "Others page"



First sentence is really, really broken english. Second sentence....meh, no spanks.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

​


----------



## Provocateur

G.T. said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to wager anyone knocking anyone (like Maddow's) appearance is too uh........."awkward" looking to post their own appearance and should likely not speak unless willing to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dread the day when, on air, she rips of her shirt to show strapped-down breasts and hairy armpits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can diggit but I'd have to assume until proven wrong that you've got worse to hide.
Click to expand...







^^^^^^^^^^^^  Scary, with or without the comparison to photos of random Internet posters.


----------



## Publius1787

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
Click to expand...


Comparing apples to oranges? We dont get our news, commentary, and current events from the NFL/NBA/MLB. Unles your an Obama voter. Then you get your news from NFL/NBA/MTV/BET/VH1 and of course, the Cartoon Network.


----------



## G.T.

Provocateur said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dread the day when, on air, she rips of her shirt to show strapped-down breasts and hairy armpits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can diggit but I'd have to assume until proven wrong that you've got worse to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^  Scary, with or without the comparison to photos of random Internet posters.
Click to expand...


I bet you could be scarier, yourself, personally.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

G.T. said:


> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.


Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*


----------



## Provocateur

G.T. said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can diggit but I'd have to assume until proven wrong that you've got worse to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^  Scary, with or without the comparison to photos of random Internet posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet you could be scarier, yourself, personally.
Click to expand...


If that thought helps you to sleep at night.


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges? We dont get our news, commentary, and current events from the NFL/NBA/MLB. Unles your an Obama voter. Then you get your news from NFL/NBA/MTV/BET/VH1 and of course, the Cartoon Network.
Click to expand...


I'm just letting you know that the majority of the country doesn't give a fuck about, what you give a fuck about. And that's detailed in the numbers, and also in the reality of an every-day social life.


----------



## G.T.

Mr. Shaman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*
Click to expand...


ahhhh...forgot about NASCAR...a top American spectator sport


----------



## Publius1787

Mr. Shaman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4awz4upebc&playnext=1&list=PL781EE8E16E6EAD2B&index=15[/ame]


----------



## G.T.

Provocateur said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^  Scary, with or without the comparison to photos of random Internet posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could be scarier, yourself, personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that thought helps you to sleep at night.
Click to expand...


I sleep fine. I'm not hiding from anyone while simultaneously knocking people's looks. That would make me....well, a small person.


----------



## Provocateur

G.T. said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you could be scarier, yourself, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that thought helps you to sleep at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I sleep fine. I'm not hiding from anyone while simultaneously knocking people's looks. That would make me....well, a small person.
Click to expand...


I'm not such an idiot as to post a personal photo on a random message board.  That would make me....well, stupid as a stump.


----------



## Publius1787

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges? We dont get our news, commentary, and current events from the NFL/NBA/MLB. Unles your an Obama voter. Then you get your news from NFL/NBA/MTV/BET/VH1 and of course, the Cartoon Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just letting you know that the majority of the country doesn't give a fuck about, what you give a fuck about. And that's detailed in the numbers, and also in the reality of an every-day social life.
Click to expand...


But the people who give a fuck about their news like to watch Fox! Got it!


----------



## G.T.

Provocateur said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that thought helps you to sleep at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sleep fine. I'm not hiding from anyone while simultaneously knocking people's looks. That would make me....well, a small person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not such an idiot as to post a personal photo on a random message board.  That would make me....well, stupid as a stump.
Click to expand...


Why? Is a boogy man gunna get you? Pussy. Anyone knocking pple's looks while hiding from their own is telling their own narrative


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges? We dont get our news, commentary, and current events from the NFL/NBA/MLB. Unles your an Obama voter. Then you get your news from NFL/NBA/MTV/BET/VH1 and of course, the Cartoon Network.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting you know that the majority of the country doesn't give a fuck about, what you give a fuck about. And that's detailed in the numbers, and also in the reality of an every-day social life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the people who give a fuck about their news like to watch Fox! Got it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Publius1787

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just letting you know that the majority of the country doesn't give a fuck about, what you give a fuck about. And that's detailed in the numbers, and also in the reality of an every-day social life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the people who give a fuck about their news like to watch Fox! Got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


*Definition of smiley: *To portray an artificial image of how you want others to think you are in order to show that you arent swayed by the facts to envoke an emotional responce so you can feel good about yourself. Its no different than people writing "lol" or "lmao" or "yawn" or all of that other bull shit people like to do in order to portray an image of something they arent really doing.


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But the people who give a fuck about their news like to watch Fox! Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Definition of smiley: *To portray an artificial image of how you want others to think you are in order to show that you arent swayed by the facts to envoke an emotional responce so you can feel good about yourself. Its no different than people writing "lol" or "lmao" or "yawn" or all of that other bull shit people like to do in order to portray an image of something they arent really doing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Publius1787

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show



His three viewers (His Cat, Obama, and some pot smoking hippy who always accedently leaves his tv on) will be upset.

*Enjoy!! >>> The Scoreboard: Thursday, January 20 - TVNewser*

*25-54 Demographic*

*8pm*
O'Reilly *676*
Olbermann 198
Spitzer 110
Grace 143

*8pm* 
Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451

*Total Day*
Fox News 

*Total Viewers*

*8pm*
O'Reilly *2918*
Olbermann 1106
Spitzer 522
Grace 632

*8pm*
Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260


----------



## Ozmar

CWN has a rare hit.


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers (His Cat, Obama, and some pot smoking hippy who always accedently leaves his tv on) will be upset.
> 
> *Enjoy!! >>> The Scoreboard: Thursday, January 20 - TVNewser*
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
Click to expand...


lmao at those numbers...for any of those people..............

let alone, you debunked your own sarcasm


----------



## Mr. Shaman

G.T. said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhh...forgot about NASCAR...a top American spectator sport
Click to expand...


----------



## shintao

G.T. said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ahhhh...forgot about NASCAR...a top American spectator sport
Click to expand...


I bet that guys barber said I only get one chance to fuck this up!! LOL!


----------



## Publius1787

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers (His Cat, Obama, and some pot smoking hippy who always accedently leaves his tv on) will be upset.
> 
> *Enjoy!! >>> The Scoreboard: Thursday, January 20 - TVNewser*
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lmao at those numbers...for any of those people..............
> 
> let alone, you debunked your own sarcasm
Click to expand...


Yet another desperate fool who thinks he can make the ratings look less than what they are by comparing a news network to popular non-news networks. You cant compare apples with oranges. But if it helps you sleep at night go ahead. The point is that Fox News beats out everyone in the legit cable news business across the board. O'Reilly's been kicking Olbermann's ass in every 8pm hour in Countdowns history.


----------



## G.T.

Publius1787 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers (His Cat, Obama, and some pot smoking hippy who always accedently leaves his tv on) will be upset.
> 
> *Enjoy!! >>> The Scoreboard: Thursday, January 20 - TVNewser*
> 
> *25-54 Demographic*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *676*
> Olbermann 198
> Spitzer 110
> Grace 143
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *676*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 451
> 
> *Total Day*
> Fox News
> 
> *Total Viewers*
> 
> *8pm*
> O'Reilly *2918*
> Olbermann 1106
> Spitzer 522
> Grace 632
> 
> *8pm*
> Bill O'reilly by himself = *2918*
> MSNBC + CNN + HLN all togather = 2260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao at those numbers...for any of those people..............
> 
> let alone, you debunked your own sarcasm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet another desperate fool who thinks he can make the ratings look less than what they are by comparing a news network to popular non-news networks. You cant compare apples with oranges. But if it helps you sleep at night go ahead. The point is that Fox News beats out everyone in the legit cable news business across the board. O'Reilly's been kicking Olbermann's ass in the ratings sice the first day he sat in on Countdown.
Click to expand...


O'Reilly and Olbermann are not news, idiot, they're commentary.


----------



## bucs90

Keith who? Who is Keith Olbermann?


----------



## Lumpy 1

G.T. said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Obama will hire him as a media Czar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the name *lumpy* refers to your drawers after a Spaghetti & Meatball dinner at Romano's after 37-minutes without a toilet.
Click to expand...


Oh.. this must be bad comedy night..

I'm guessing...you can only wish you had a lump in your pants..


----------



## G.T.

lol dogg, 37 minutes was not a guess


----------



## Political Junky

Mini 14 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings, I'm sure.
> 
> They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, moving to Singapore), but his ratings were horrible.
> 
> If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.
Click to expand...

His was the most popular show on MSNBC. It wasn't ratings.


----------



## DiveCon

Political Junky said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings, I'm sure.
> 
> They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, moving to Singapore), but his ratings were horrible.
> 
> If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *His was the most popular show on MSNBC*. It wasn't ratings.
Click to expand...

that isnt saying much


----------



## Modbert

Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?

As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.

The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.

C'est La Vie.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.


tin foil hat time?
LOL


----------



## bucs90

Modbert said:


> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.



Maddow is going to go next. MSNBC is trying to diversify. Scarborough, Olbermann, Matthews, etc, etc, Maddow............the station is nothing but white men. 

Funny though. I admit, I watched the White Men Only channel, MSNBC, just for fun. And, especially Olbermann, I lost track of how often I hear him mention Palin, Limbaugh, Beck, O'Reilly, etc.

But watching O'Reilly, Beck, and listening to the rest..........they rarely mentioned him by name. Or any of the other white men on that channel, like Maddow. Hmm.


----------



## Political Junky

Shades of Donahue. Phil Donahue had MSNBC's highest ratings when they fired him too.
Keith and Phil wouldn't follow orders.


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> tin foil hat time?
> LOL



I believe the correct term is new management.


----------



## DiveCon

Modbert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> tin foil hat time?
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the correct term is new management.
Click to expand...

you do understand that comcast doesnt take over till some time next week, right?


----------



## Provocateur

G.T. said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sleep fine. I'm not hiding from anyone while simultaneously knocking people's looks. That would make me....well, a small person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not such an idiot as to post a personal photo on a random message board.  That would make me....well, stupid as a stump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why? Is a boogy man gunna get you? Pussy. Anyone knocking pple's looks while hiding from their own is telling their own narrative
Click to expand...


Crazy lunatics such as yourself that feel a need to try and defend the honor of shemen on TV.  Libs are scary vindictive weasels.  No dice.  You can choose to think I am unattractive.  Looking in the mirror, I'm flippin' HOT.  

Speaking of pussy, do you suppose Maddow is taking medication of some sort to make her genitals swell into more of a manmember?


----------



## mudwhistle

Political Junky said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratings, I'm sure.
> 
> They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, moving to Singapore), but his ratings were horrible.
> 
> If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His was the most popular show on MSNBC. It wasn't ratings.
Click to expand...


It was ratings. He was only pulling in a tiny share during his time-slot.


----------



## mudwhistle

bucs90 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddow is going to go next. MSNBC is trying to diversify. Scarborough, Olbermann, Matthews, etc, etc, Maddow............the station is nothing but white men.
> 
> Funny though. I admit, I watched the White Men Only channel, MSNBC, just for fun. And, especially Olbermann, I lost track of how often I hear him mention Palin, Limbaugh, Beck, O'Reilly, etc.
> 
> But watching O'Reilly, Beck, and listening to the rest..........they rarely mentioned him by name. Or any of the other white men on that channel, like Maddow. Hmm.
Click to expand...


Must be a vindictive individual to feel the need to mention your competition time and time again. 

And the hate all these liberals have for Sarah Palin is so sickening to witness.


----------



## mudwhistle

Modbert said:


> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> *The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel.* I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.



Yeah, right.

Bet I could fertilize the lawn with that too.

Rachel and Keith are just a couple of loudmouths. Their whole gig is feeding the public Populist/Marxist tripe that passes for common-knowledge on the left. The more extreme it is the better their tiny sampling of followers like it. I never watch ether one of them.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Shaman said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers will be upset!
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a8r46PQDbU&feature=related[/ame]
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FT6p4MJZBtc&feature=related[/ame]​
Click to expand...


Thank you again for another worthless post "Shitman", oh spam-king.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Shaman said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the *Teabaggers'* _cultural-pursuits_*!!!!*
Click to expand...


You'd shit if you realized that most Nascar fans in the South are blue-dog Democraps. 

Their pappy voted Democrat, and their Grand-pappy voted Democrat. And by God so are they. Mainly because them thar Republicans are just a bunch of rich assholes. 

At least that's what they've told me.


----------



## gautama

Publius1787 said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ********* FROM THE DESK OF CWN ***********
> 
> 1. well kieth got the old *kiss goodbye* today on MSNBC!
> 2. Goodbye Mr. Kieth, we won't miss your useless attacks on us.
> 3. Lets hope you catch a airplane to some far flung liberal country, and set up shop.
> 4. we dont want you around here no moe.
> 5. I didn't watch he during the AZ shootings, I am sure he went on the *Nasty Attack Dog*.
> 6. So goodbye from cable tv, lets hope no one else is stupid enough to hire you.
> 7. No one will miss him, thank God!
> 
> 
> 
> READ:UPDATE 3-MSNBC and anchor Keith Olbermann abruptly part ways | Reuters
> 
> 
> 
> "Olbermann had two more years on contract with MSNBC
> 
> * Suspended briefly in November for donations to Democrats
> 
> * No reason given for move (Adds MSNBC, Comcast spokesmen, details, background)
> 
> By Alex Dobuzinskis
> 
> LOS ANGELES, Jan 21 (Reuters) - U.S. cable news television network MSNBC and its top anchor, Keith Olbermann, abruptly parted ways on Friday, less than three months after the liberal broadcaster was suspended for campaign donations to Democrats.
> 
> Olbermann, who had two years left on his contract, signed off for the last time on his "Countdown with Keith Olbermann" political affairs program on Friday night.
> 
> "This is the last edition of "Countdown," Olbermann said on the program, which drew over 1 million viewers a night.
> 
> "MSNBC and Keith Olbermann have ended their contract," the network said in a statement. Neither Olbermann nor MSNBC gave a reason for the move."
> 
> 
> 8. Yeah is was a move, or movement,..in the literal sense.
> 9. Some one turn on an exhaust fan will you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His three viewers will be upset!
Click to expand...


Seems like that Obamarrhoidal LibTURD our GT is one of the three.


----------



## gautama

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck? Far more people watch the NFL/NBA/MLB playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing apples to oranges? We dont get our news, commentary, and current events from the NFL/NBA/MLB. Unles your an Obama voter. Then you get your news from NFL/NBA/MTV/BET/VH1 and of course, the Cartoon Network.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just letting you know that the majority of the country doesn't give a fuck about, what you give a fuck about. And that's detailed in the numbers, and also in the reality of an every-day social life.
Click to expand...


It is an established fact that America is a CENTER-RIGHT Country.

So......The Obamarrhoidal Stooge, GT's post is another example of blatant lying and distortion of the truth.

Hey arsehole.....*HAVE YOU NO SHAME ?!?!?*


----------



## Ravi

DiveCon said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO
> liberals DO need to be told what to think
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm why then do the liberal talking heads shows draw so many fewer viewers?
> And why are they less in number?
> 
> viewership numbers tell more than one truth.
> 
> disclaimer:  Yes some left wingers do need to be told how/what to think, but their percentage is obviously less that the right wingers need to be told.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
Click to expand...

Confirmation bias.


----------



## Sarah G

Defiant1 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old Hannity and Colmes format.
> 
> Don't you think Coulter and Olberman would be a hoot?
Click to expand...


I do actually.  It would be fun to see.  

Colmes never really disagreed strenuously enough, I thought he was Hannity's tool.  Hannity could never handle any real debate.

Coulter and Olbermann?  It'd be interesting...


----------



## Mini 14

Sarah G said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old Hannity and Colmes format.
> 
> Don't you think Coulter and Olberman would be a hoot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It would be fun to see.
> 
> Colmes never really disagreed strenuously enough, I thought he was Hannity's tool.  Hannity could never handle any real debate.
> 
> Coulter and Olbermann?  It'd be interesting...
Click to expand...


"Jane, you ignorant slut....."

(Showing my age with that one, but that is the first thought that popped into my head when I thought about Olberman v Coulter on a show together).


----------



## Sarah G

Mini 14 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old Hannity and Colmes format.
> 
> Don't you think Coulter and Olberman would be a hoot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It would be fun to see.
> 
> Colmes never really disagreed strenuously enough, I thought he was Hannity's tool.  Hannity could never handle any real debate.
> 
> Coulter and Olbermann?  It'd be interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jane, you ignorant slut....."
> 
> (Showing my age with that one, but that is the first thought that popped into my head when I thought about Olberman v Coulter on a show together).
Click to expand...


It wasn't that long ago..



_Was it?_


----------



## Truthmatters

I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.

They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.

I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.

I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.


----------



## Mini 14

Sarah G said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It would be fun to see.
> 
> Colmes never really disagreed strenuously enough, I thought he was Hannity's tool.  Hannity could never handle any real debate.
> 
> Coulter and Olbermann?  It'd be interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Jane, you ignorant slut....."
> 
> (Showing my age with that one, but that is the first thought that popped into my head when I thought about Olberman v Coulter on a show together).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't that long ago..
> 
> 
> 
> _Was it?_
Click to expand...


32 years ago.....

Holy shit I'm old.....


----------



## Mini 14

Truthmatters said:


> I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.
> 
> They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.
> 
> I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.
> 
> I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.



I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?


----------



## Truthmatters

Keith Olbermann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Olbermann became a devoted fan of baseball at a young age, a love he inherited from his mother who was a lifelong New York Yankees fan.[16] As a teenager, he often wrote about baseball card-collecting and appeared in many sports card-collecting periodicals of the mid-1970s. He is also referenced in Sports Collectors Bible, a 1979 book by Bert Sugar, which is considered one of the important early books for trading card collectors.[21]

While at Hackley, Olbermann began his broadcasting career as a play-by-play announcer for WHTR. After graduating from Hackley in 1975, Olbermann enrolled at Cornell University at the age of 16.[22] At college, Olbermann served as sports director for WVBR, a student-run commercial radio station in Ithaca.[22] Olbermann graduated from Cornell in 1979 with a B.S. in communications arts..[23]

You can pretend that he is not bright if you wish.

Those who deny intelligence where it obviously exsists rarely have any.


----------



## skookerasbil

Mini 14 said:


> I'm sure both of his fans are devastated.





Laugh my balls off..............


----------



## Truthmatters

I wouldnt get too excited , he left his job not died


----------



## del

Truthmatters said:


> Keith Olbermann - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Olbermann became a devoted fan of baseball at a young age, a love he inherited from his mother who was a lifelong New York Yankees fan.[16] As a teenager, he often wrote about baseball card-collecting and appeared in many sports card-collecting periodicals of the mid-1970s. He is also referenced in Sports Collectors Bible, a 1979 book by Bert Sugar, which is considered one of the important early books for trading card collectors.[21]
> 
> While at Hackley, Olbermann began his broadcasting career as a play-by-play announcer for WHTR. After graduating from Hackley in 1975, Olbermann enrolled at Cornell University at the age of 16.[22] At college, Olbermann served as sports director for WVBR, a student-run commercial radio station in Ithaca.[22] Olbermann graduated from Cornell in 1979 with a B.S. in communications arts..[23]
> 
> You can pretend that he is not bright if you wish.
> 
> Those who deny intelligence where it obviously exsists rarely have any.



those who confuse intelligence for wisdom are big olbermann fans.


----------



## skookerasbil

Truthmatters said:


> I wouldnt get too excited , he left his job not died





yeah....but its always nice to know when a lying weenie is stricken from the airwaves. There are alot of highly ignorant dumbasses out there who might be compelled to fall for his misinformation agenda.

Im just a bit disappointed he didnt come out in his last show and admit he's bald!!


----------



## JWBooth

Big Fitz said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What "little" liberal media????  Assuming that Comcast's ownership of NBC would actually change their reporting...
> 
> ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS is only a 'little' liberal media?
> 
> wow... fucking delusional.  I guess being used to a near total monopoly has made your understanding of minority status a bit lacking.
Click to expand...


From Christard's pov, these guys are still to his right, along with The Worker's Vanguard, New International, and The Village Voice.

When standing on the 50 yard line, the endzone to the left and the endzone to the right are equidistant.  ABC, CBS, CNN, MSNBC, PBS they are in that left endzone, MSNBC was out at the cheapseats gate.  Christard is out in the far parking lot.


----------



## skookerasbil

Heres one for all the devestated few who will truly miss their favorite segment..............

Just a compassionate conservative looking out for his fellow far left board members!!!


----------



## driveby

Chris said:


> Comcast's takeover of NBC will be the end of what little "liberal media" there is on television.
> 
> There will be nothing left but corporate funded public relations spin groups....ie.....FoxNews.
> 
> Thank God for the Internet.
> 
> They haven't taken control of that yet.


----------



## jillian

that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?


----------



## JWBooth

Mini 14 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.
> 
> They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.
> 
> I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.
> 
> I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
Click to expand...






Big Standing O for that post.​


----------



## Mini 14

The bottom line is Olberman was an unpopular personality, on an unpopular network, in an unpopular market ("liberal" news shows). Add his pompous arrogance and big mouth to the mix and the outcome was as inevitable as the first 4-5 jobs he was fired from.

But the bottom line remains that had he been making money (unless he's an even bigger asshole than we know), he'd still be there.


----------



## del

jillian said:


> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?



being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.

i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith. 

i'm sure he'll be missed. 

personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...

 to ESPN.


----------



## jillian

Mini 14 said:


> The bottom line is Olberman was an unpopular personality, on an unpopular network, in an unpopular market ("liberal" news shows). Add his pompous arrogance and big mouth to the mix and the outcome was as inevitable as the first 4-5 jobs he was fired from.
> 
> But the bottom line remains that had he been making money (unless he's an even bigger asshole than we know), he'd still be there.



actually, you continue to prove your lack of knowledge about pretty much anything... 
(well, maybe except what caliber makes you feel most like you have male genitalia).... 

but olbermann is MSNBC's highest-rated host...


----------



## jillian

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
Click to expand...


but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.

and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV... 

but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...


----------



## del

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
Click to expand...


it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.

he's threatening to go back to sports


----------



## Mini 14

jillian said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is Olberman was an unpopular personality, on an unpopular network, in an unpopular market ("liberal" news shows). Add his pompous arrogance and big mouth to the mix and the outcome was as inevitable as the first 4-5 jobs he was fired from.
> 
> But the bottom line remains that had he been making money (unless he's an even bigger asshole than we know), he'd still be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you continue to prove your lack of knowledge about pretty much anything...
> (well, maybe except what caliber makes you feel most like you have male genitalia)....
> 
> but olbermann is MSNBC's highest-rated host...
Click to expand...



Being the highest rated host on MSNBC is like winning a Gold Medal at the Special Olympics. Yes, it is a major accomplishment. Yes, its a gold medal. Yes it was an "Olympics." But even the guy who came in 4th at the REAL Olympics will be remembered long after you're forgotten.

And since you're so curious, I love a 45/70 with iron sights. It makes my dick seem even longer than it actually is (its average, except when I'm carrying the 45/70, then it becomes UberCock, Master of the Vaginal Universe). Longer, heavier, and MUCH slower. It packs a real punch, you jealous fucking whore.


----------



## JWBooth

del said:


> i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.




Too true, too true.


----------



## del

Mini 14 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line is Olberman was an unpopular personality, on an unpopular network, in an unpopular market ("liberal" news shows). Add his pompous arrogance and big mouth to the mix and the outcome was as inevitable as the first 4-5 jobs he was fired from.
> 
> But the bottom line remains that had he been making money (unless he's an even bigger asshole than we know), he'd still be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you continue to prove your lack of knowledge about pretty much anything...
> (well, maybe except what caliber makes you feel most like you have male genitalia)....
> 
> but olbermann is MSNBC's highest-rated host...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being the highest rated host on MSNBC is like winning a Gold Medal at the Special Olympics. Yes, it is a major accomplishment. Yes, its a gold medal. Yes it was an "Olympics." But even the guy who came in 4th at the REAL Olympics will be remembered long after you're forgotten.
> 
> And since you're so curious, I love a 45/70 with iron sights. It makes my dick seem even longer than it actually is (its average, except when I'm carrying the 45/70, then it becomes UberCock, Master of the Vaginal Universe). Longer, heavier, and MUCH slower. It packs a real punch, you jealous fucking whore.
Click to expand...


save it for your shrink, otay?


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
Click to expand...


I don't think Fox News is the be all to end all, but it seems that many on the left consider Fox to be outrageously evil......so it just tickles me when I look at the numbers. It also doesn't hurt when I see the competition going down in flames.

So you have to ask yourself, why are "liars" like Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, and Greta doing so well in comparison to Air America, Rachel Maddow, Keith Olberman, and the rest of the talking heads. Why is John Stewart held with more regard then all of them even though his is a comedy show? Bill Maher, same thing.


----------



## skookerasbil

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
Click to expand...




'cmon sweetie..........stop the snivelling............move on, its not the end of the world!!


----------



## Mini 14

del said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you continue to prove your lack of knowledge about pretty much anything...
> (well, maybe except what caliber makes you feel most like you have male genitalia)....
> 
> but olbermann is MSNBC's highest-rated host...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being the highest rated host on MSNBC is like winning a Gold Medal at the Special Olympics. Yes, it is a major accomplishment. Yes, its a gold medal. Yes it was an "Olympics." But even the guy who came in 4th at the REAL Olympics will be remembered long after you're forgotten.
> 
> And since you're so curious, I love a 45/70 with iron sights. It makes my dick seem even longer than it actually is (its average, except when I'm carrying the 45/70, then it becomes UberCock, Master of the Vaginal Universe). Longer, heavier, and MUCH slower. It packs a real punch, you jealous fucking whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> save it for your shrink, otay?
Click to expand...


Don't have one, and it would be an exercise in futility anyway. UberCock has a mind of his own, and a will no one can repress. That is but one of the reasons I reserve the 45/70 for special occasions only (I normally carry a 45, which makes him a respectable Alpha-Cock in most of the circles I normally run in). But when the 45/70 is in my hand, he rules over all.

Threads like this prove, beyond any shadow of a doubt, that whole "mystery, wrapped in an enigma" thing about women.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Damn I met to tune in and watch him.


----------



## Truthmatters

rating are everything huh guys?

Fox may have great ratings but they also won a court case by showing a news station can legally lie to their viewers.

Anyone would be silly to trust a news stations reports who fired a reporter for refusing to lie to the viewers.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Fox News is the be all to end all, but it seems that many on the left consider Fox to be outrageously evil......so it just tickles me when I look at the numbers. It also doesn't hurt when I see the competition going down in flames.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself, why are "liars" like Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, and Greta doing so well in comparison to Air America, Rachel Maddow, Keith Olberman, and the rest of the talking heads. Why is John Stewart held with more regard then all of them even though his is a comedy show? Bill Maher, same thing.
Click to expand...

As explained up the thread...fans of Rush, Beck, etc., either need to be told what to think or seek out an echo chamber to confirm their beliefs.

Liberals don't need that.


----------



## Big Fitz

Ernie S. said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> the difference is, conservatives tune in because they already agree with whats being said
> but the liberals use other forms to be programed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So right wingers are so insecure in their convictions that they need constant reinforcement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I must digress a moment. Does your pussy irritate you as much as it does me?
Click to expand...


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Fox News is the be all to end all, but it seems that many on the left consider Fox to be outrageously evil......so it just tickles me when I look at the numbers. It also doesn't hurt when I see the competition going down in flames.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself, why are "liars" like Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, and Greta doing so well in comparison to Air America, Rachel Maddow, Keith Olberman, and the rest of the talking heads. Why is John Stewart held with more regard then all of them even though his is a comedy show? Bill Maher, same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As explained up the thread...fans of Rush, Beck, etc., either need to be told what to think or seek out an echo chamber to confirm their beliefs.
> 
> Liberals don't need that.
Click to expand...


you're funny


----------



## Lumpy 1

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Fox News is the be all to end all, but it seems that many on the left consider Fox to be outrageously evil......so it just tickles me when I look at the numbers. It also doesn't hurt when I see the competition going down in flames.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself, why are "liars" like Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, and Greta doing so well in comparison to Air America, Rachel Maddow, Keith Olberman, and the rest of the talking heads. Why is John Stewart held with more regard then all of them even though his is a comedy show? Bill Maher, same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As explained up the thread...fans of Rush, Beck, etc., either need to be told what to think or seek out an echo chamber to confirm their beliefs.
> 
> Liberals don't need that.
Click to expand...


Now that's some great comedy Ravi .. I'm impressed...


----------



## saveliberty

Liberals are the largest group of lemmings on the planet.  What to think is not an issue, just follow whoever is in front of you.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Modbert said:


> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.



FCC approved the deal, but the deal is not yet final. Comcast doesn't own NBC quite yet, and they do not have any operational control over content at all.


----------



## Big Fitz

Modbert said:


> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.


Till I see proof otherwise it was either:

a. KO quit out of protest.
b. KO was fired for his low ratings
c. KO was fired for his antics in November
d. KO was fired because he pissed off someone in NBC management

This will probably be my last serious response to this thread because KO was never worth more than derision and his fans, mockery.

And now, back to your regularly programmed lolcats.


----------



## jillian

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.
> 
> he's threatening to go back to sports
Click to expand...


as opposed to rush, hannity, beck??? 

i figure olbermann is benign compared to them.

i never heard anyone complain about his sportscasting before. but then again, i'm not a sports person.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCC approved the deal, but the deal is not yet final. Comcast doesn't own NBC quite yet, and they do not have any operational control over content at all.
Click to expand...


you know there were discussions about what it would take for the deal to go through.


----------



## Truthmatters

RadiomanATL said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCC approved the deal, but the deal is not yet final. Comcast doesn't own NBC quite yet, and they do not have any operational control over content at all.
Click to expand...


We may never know all the facts.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FCC approved the deal, but the deal is not yet final. Comcast doesn't own NBC quite yet, and they do not have any operational control over content at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you know there were discussions about what it would take for the deal to go through.
Click to expand...


And it makes even less sense then that Comcast would want Olbermann to be gone as a precondition of the deal. 

Why damage the property you're looking to purchase by insisting they get rid of their highest rated show?

No, my bet is that O either has some personal issues, or let his ego run away with him again and his current bosses saw an opportunity to get rid of him. After all, they have nothing to lose, they're about to turn over the property to someone else.


----------



## saveliberty

Comcast is genius, reduced expenses and liabilities while increasing value before they even have control.  Madcow is next, partiularly if he tries to compensate for the lack of Olberman.


----------



## Mini 14

saveliberty said:


> Comcast is genius, reduced expenses and liabilities while increasing value before they even have control.  Madcow is next, partiularly if he tries to compensate for the lack of Olberman.



And you know he will.

Like tigers in the wild, they will eat their own.


----------



## Lumpy 1

So much for Obama's suck-hole express.. hopefully...


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> Comcast is genius, reduced expenses and liabilities while increasing value before they even have control.  Madcow is next, partiularly if he tries to compensate for the lack of Olberman.



Getting rid of Olbermann reduces the value of the property, not increases it.


----------



## teapartysamurai

This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.

But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!

Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!


----------



## Big Fitz

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Damn I met to tune in and watch him.


Didn't you hear?  Intentions matter more than actual results.  So good for you for intending to watch him!  I'm sure that helped support his show for.... milliseconds?


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Fox News is the be all to end all, but it seems that many on the left consider Fox to be outrageously evil......so it just tickles me when I look at the numbers. It also doesn't hurt when I see the competition going down in flames.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself, why are "liars" like Rush Limbaugh, Glenn Beck, Bill O'Reilly, Sean Hannity, and Greta doing so well in comparison to Air America, Rachel Maddow, Keith Olberman, and the rest of the talking heads. Why is John Stewart held with more regard then all of them even though his is a comedy show? Bill Maher, same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> As explained up the thread...fans of Rush, Beck, etc., either need to be told what to think or seek out an echo chamber to confirm their beliefs.
> 
> Liberals don't need that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that's some great comedy Ravi .. I'm impressed...
Click to expand...


Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> rating are everything huh guys?
> 
> Fox may have great ratings but they also won a court case by showing a news station can legally lie to their viewers.
> 
> Anyone would be silly to trust a news stations reports who fired a reporter for refusing to lie to the viewers.


In media... yes.

Don't believe me?  Ask their advertisers who are charged according to ratings.


----------



## Truthmatters

So you would trust a news station because of ratings even if they lie?


----------



## Sarah G

teapartysamurai said:


> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!



You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.


----------



## saveliberty

RadiomanATL said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast is genius, reduced expenses and liabilities while increasing value before they even have control.  Madcow is next, partiularly if he tries to compensate for the lack of Olberman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of Olbermann reduces the value of the property, not increases it.
Click to expand...


You can hire just about anything conservative talk show host and have a higher audience than 450,000.  No, this increased the value.


----------



## Lumpy 1

teapartysamurai said:


> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!



Yup .. Do Do Birds .. or Doh Doh Birds or Doo Doo Birds  ... oh well.. pick one


----------



## Mad Scientist

I heard MSNBC is replacing him with Three Stooges re-runs.

Now maybe Keef can go back to what he was good at; Sports.


----------



## saveliberty

Please Mr. President, pick Olberman as your new press secretary.


----------



## Mini 14

Mad Scientist said:


> I heard MSNBC is replacing him with Three Stooges re-runs.
> 
> Now maybe Keef can go back to what he was good at; Sports.



I think he's burned that bridge as well.

He will wind up like Ted Williams one day. Someone will stop on the street, throw him a dollar, and ask him to give them a sports nickname or something.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Mini 14 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just announced that tonight was his last show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ratings, I'm sure.
> 
> They'll give some personal reason (health, wants to do something new, moving to Singapore), but his ratings were horrible.
> 
> If they were making money off of him, he wouldn't be leaving.
Click to expand...


This article from Forbes offers an alternative explanation:

Was Comcast Behind Keith Olbermann&#8217;s Exit from MSNBC? - Jeff Bercovici - Mixed Media - Forbes


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
Click to expand...


I believe he makes plenty on his own....he's quite popular you know...


----------



## Neotrotsky




----------



## del

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.
> 
> he's threatening to go back to sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as opposed to rush, hannity, beck???
> 
> i figure olbermann is benign compared to them.
> 
> i never heard anyone complain about his sportscasting before. but then again, i'm not a sports person.
Click to expand...


no, in concert with beck et al. i devote as much time to them as i do to keith.

you think he's benign because you agree with his politics. 

i find them all unwatchable, frankly, and so i never watch them.

as for his sports, he's too busy being the smartest guy in the room to actually say anything relevant to the game. i 

i found these little gems in howie kurtz's piece; i'm sure you can find similar examples for the alleged *conservatives*

"...Olbermann once imagined the fate of a poor kid born to a transgendered man who became pregnant, adding: Kind of like life at home for Bill's (O'Reilly) kids.

"After Scott Brown won the Senate race in Massachusetts last January, Olbermann called him an irresponsible, homophobic, racist, reactionary, ex-nude model, tea-bagging supporter of violence against women and against politicians with whom he disagrees. 

Keith Olbermann Quits MSNBC?s Countdown - The Daily Beast

charming, really. the perfect antidote to the *vitriol* so decried of late.


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> So you would trust a news station because of ratings even if they lie?


I don't watch TV news unless it happens to be on at the break room at work.  And then I'm usually deriding it.  Trust it?  pfft.  they have a long way to go to rebuild my trust in them.


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he makes plenty on his own....he's quite popular you know...
Click to expand...


With Republicans.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sarah G said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
Click to expand...

Sleep Comfort Beds are all republicans?  Flowers Direct is a conservative cabal?

wuppa wuppa wuppa... black helicopters are gonna getcha!


----------



## Big Fitz

teapartysamurai said:


> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!


Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.

This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.


----------



## Sarah G

Big Fitz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sleep Comfort Beds are all republicans?  Flowers Direct is a conservative cabal?
> 
> wuppa wuppa wuppa... black helicopters are gonna getcha!
Click to expand...


We're talking about his listeners.  If he didn't have so many rwn listeners, those advertisers wouldn't be there.  Capiche?


----------



## saveliberty

Olberman signs off from Countdown?  Newsflash jack.  There is no Countdown anymore.  Olberman got tossed to the curb.  It isn't like he made some huge decision to better the world and leave the show.


----------



## JScott

Big Fitz said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
Click to expand...


Sure it is....


----------



## Sarah G

saveliberty said:


> Olberman signs off from Countdown?  Newsflash jack.  There is no Countdown anymore.  Olberman got tossed to the curb.  It isn't like he made some huge decision to better the world and leave the show.



This is why you wingnuts like Fox, you don't mind speculation to the point of lying in an attempt to make a point.


----------



## Oddball

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> being the highest rated host on msnbc is like being the world's tallest midget.
> 
> i think the takeover gave his existing bosses the opportunity to dump him; sooner or later if you tell your boss to go shit in his hat, he'll shit in yours, and that's what happened to keith.
> 
> i'm sure he'll be missed.
> 
> personally, i thought him being on msnbc was the best thing that ever happened...
> 
> to ESPN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.
> 
> he's threatening to go back to sports
Click to expand...

Who's going to take him?

ESPN?...Yeah, right!

Fox?...Ummm, nope.

Versus?...He might look good flipping around in the bottom of Al Lindner's fishing boat.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he makes plenty on his own....he's quite popular you know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Republicans.
Click to expand...


I'd have to check the stats on that...but

You obviously listen to him also... otherwise ... 

You'd have to admit to a left leaning lemming mentality...


----------



## Big Fitz

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Limbaugh has no shame.  He just keeps stuffing his fat pockets with Republican money.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleep Comfort Beds are all republicans?  Flowers Direct is a conservative cabal?
> 
> wuppa wuppa wuppa... black helicopters are gonna getcha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about his listeners.  If he didn't have so many rwn listeners, those advertisers wouldn't be there.  Capiche?
Click to expand...

His listeners don't pay him a dime, therefore who's 'republican money' do you think he's getting?


----------



## Big Fitz

JScott said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure it is....
Click to expand...

believe what you want.  History bears it out.


----------



## saveliberty

Sarah G said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman signs off from Countdown?  Newsflash jack.  There is no Countdown anymore.  Olberman got tossed to the curb.  It isn't like he made some huge decision to better the world and leave the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you wingnuts like Fox, you don't mind speculation to the point of lying in an attempt to make a point.
Click to expand...


Disprove even one point I made Sarah.


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he makes plenty on his own....he's quite popular you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Republicans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd have to check the stats on that...
> 
> You obviously listen to him also... otherwise ...
> 
> You'd have to admit a left leaning lemming mentality...
Click to expand...


I used to listen in the beginning but he got too extreme and racist thru his drug induced haze for someone like me.  I believe in hearing people out but he just got ignorant fast.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Big Fitz said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
Click to expand...


I suspect (and hope) not.  
Do you consider Iran a liberal or conservative culture?  Was the Soviet Union conservative or liberal; China under Mao?
What does the "end of the progressive era" portend?  A new era of regression, a return to the ways of the past?


----------



## Sarah G

saveliberty said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman signs off from Countdown?  Newsflash jack.  There is no Countdown anymore.  Olberman got tossed to the curb.  It isn't like he made some huge decision to better the world and leave the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you wingnuts like Fox, you don't mind speculation to the point of lying in an attempt to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disprove even one point I made Sarah.
Click to expand...


The onus is on you, you're the one with the outrageous commentary.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check the stats on that...
> 
> You obviously listen to him also... otherwise ...
> 
> You'd have to admit a left leaning lemming mentality...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to listen in the beginning but he got too extreme and racist thru his drug induced haze for someone like me.  I believe in hearing people out but he just got ignorant fast.
Click to expand...


So lemming .. huh


----------



## Sarah G

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check the stats on that...
> 
> You obviously listen to him also... otherwise ...
> 
> You'd have to admit a left leaning lemming mentality...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to listen in the beginning but he got too extreme and racist thru his drug induced haze for someone like me.  I believe in hearing people out but he just got ignorant fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So lemming .. huh
Click to expand...



Yes, you are.


----------



## Intense

Oddball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.
> 
> he's threatening to go back to sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's going to take him?
> 
> ESPN?...Yeah, right!
> 
> Fox?...Ummm, nope.
> 
> Versus?...He might look good flipping around in the bottom of Al Lindner's fishing boat.
Click to expand...


NPR.  

It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Wry Catcher said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect (and hope) not.
> Do you consider Iran a liberal or conservative culture?  Was the Soviet Union conservative or liberal; China under Mao?
> What does the "end of the progressive era" portend?  A new era of regression, a return to the ways of the past?
Click to expand...



Only if one assumes that a self imposed political term "Progressive"
equates with the progress of society.

No doubt many gov'ts have existed that we can all agree called themselves "Democratic" or "Progressive" and were neither


Think Eastern Bloc ; post Weimar republic, etc


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty funny.  After the Tuscon shooting, liberals salivated with the idea of using the tragedy as an excuse of bringing back the falsely named "Fairness Doctrine" to get rid of Rush Limbaugh.
> 
> But who is gone?  Keith Olbermann!
> 
> Liberals just keep losing, bit by bit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suspect (and hope) not.
> Do you consider Iran a liberal or conservative culture?  Was the Soviet Union conservative or liberal; China under Mao?
> What does the "end of the progressive era" portend?  A new era of regression, a return to the ways of the past?
Click to expand...

This is not a global trend, but a national one.  Every culture is on a different swing.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.


Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.


----------



## Intense

What the controlling Force wants is more control and easier choices, less complicated, less complaint and criticism. In the real world, that ain't going to sit well. Dumbing up the masses is always going to end up biting you in the ass in the end. Criticism is necessary to correct misdirection. Failing to recognize it, inability to change course, ends in destruction. Cause and Effect will solve what denial of reason refuses to.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Intense

Oddball said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
Click to expand...


It would still have been interesting to witness him mature. I can't watch him for 10 seconds as he is now. Having to wait his turn to speak, seeing more level headed commentators from his camp, help him to adjust, could have really helped make some positive change and growth in him. There are at least a half dozen that come to mind instantly including Gretta, Rivera, Williams, Beckett, Liasson.


----------



## L.K.Eder

left wing pundits are mocked for being irrelevant and having no audience and impact, until they are dragged out to "balance" bullshit one of the praised right wing pundits with the huge audience and impact has put out.

the mocking and the false equivalence is usually done by the same mindless hacks.

limbaugh says something outrageous?

"look at what olbermann said!"


"olberdork has 3 viewers."

bwahahahaah


----------



## saveliberty

Anyone got a refrigerator box?  I want to have alternative housing for Keith if he shows up here.


----------



## Oddball

Intense said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would still have been interesting to witness him mature. I can't watch him for 10 seconds as he is now. Having to wait his turn to speak, seeing more level headed commentators from his camp, help him to adjust, could have really helped make some positive change and growth in him. There are at least a half dozen that come to mind instantly including Gretta, Rivera, Williams, Beckett, Liasson.
Click to expand...

He's had parts of three decades to mature....It's beyond his skill set.


----------



## mammastevens

_ saw it coming. Comcastration._


----------



## Wry Catcher

Neotrotsky said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  We are watching the cultural pendulum which started swinging 'liberal' back in 1930 begin swinging back the other way. It rapidly passed it's 'balance point' in the 1960's and then kept over-reaching for the next 40 years.  But 9/11 caused it to hit a 'hard stop', stick for a little bit and is now swinging back. It's a 75-100 year cycle from end to end swing.  So about 30-40 years from now, we'll be looking at a good balance of liberalism and conservatism again.
> 
> This is just the beginning of the end of the progressive era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect (and hope) not.
> Do you consider Iran a liberal or conservative culture?  Was the Soviet Union conservative or liberal; China under Mao?
> What does the "end of the progressive era" portend?  A new era of regression, a return to the ways of the past?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only if one assumes that a self imposed political term "Progressive"
> equates with the progress of society.
> 
> No doubt many gov'ts have existed that we can all agree called themselves "Democratic" or "Progressive" and were neither
> 
> 
> Think Eastern Bloc ; post Weimar republic, etc
Click to expand...


Assuming it is not a political term; otherwise I would have capitalized it and instead of using the word regression I would have selected Reactionary.


----------



## Sarah G

Oddball said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
Click to expand...


He hasn't been on his show on any consistent basis since he was suspended.  I am wondering if the Comcast theory is true.  Seems more logical than him being fired for being too Liberal.  That is wingnut-think.


----------



## Jeremy

Wow. Well, this news sure made my whole damn weekend.


----------



## Oddball

Sarah G said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't been on his show on any consistent basis since he was suspended.  I am wondering if the Comcast theory is true.  Seems more logical than him being fired for being too Liberal.  That is wingnut-think.
Click to expand...

Maybe it's no more complicated than because he's a monumental horse's ass and next to impossible to work with.

That's the rep he left behind at ESPN and Fox Sports.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Jeremy said:


> Wow. Well, this news sure made my whole damn weekend.



Interesting comment, an insight into your character and you're not even aware.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Oddball said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't been on his show on any consistent basis since he was suspended.  I am wondering if the Comcast theory is true.  Seems more logical than him being fired for being too Liberal.  That is wingnut-think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's no more complicated than because he's a monumental horse's ass and next to impossible to work with.
> 
> That's the rep he left behind at ESPN and Fox Sports.
Click to expand...


And you know this how?


----------



## Big Fitz

Wry Catcher said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect (and hope) not.
> Do you consider Iran a liberal or conservative culture?  Was the Soviet Union conservative or liberal; China under Mao?
> What does the "end of the progressive era" portend?  A new era of regression, a return to the ways of the past?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if one assumes that a self imposed political term "Progressive"
> equates with the progress of society.
> 
> No doubt many gov'ts have existed that we can all agree called themselves "Democratic" or "Progressive" and were neither
> 
> 
> Think Eastern Bloc ; post Weimar republic, etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assuming it is not a political term; otherwise I would have capitalized it and instead of using the word regression I would have selected Reactionary.
Click to expand...

Self titled progressives a la Wilson, FDR, Ginsberg, Debs, and their associated ilk in America.  Their era is rapidly dying.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saveliberty said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comcast is genius, reduced expenses and liabilities while increasing value before they even have control.  Madcow is next, partiularly if he tries to compensate for the lack of Olberman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting rid of Olbermann reduces the value of the property, not increases it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can hire just about anything conservative talk show host and have a higher audience than 450,000.  No, this increased the value.
Click to expand...


No, they couldn't. And no, it didn't.


----------



## jillian

RadiomanATL said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> FCC approved the deal, but the deal is not yet final. Comcast doesn't own NBC quite yet, and they do not have any operational control over content at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know there were discussions about what it would take for the deal to go through.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it makes even less sense then that Comcast would want Olbermann to be gone as a precondition of the deal.
> 
> Why damage the property you're looking to purchase by insisting they get rid of their highest rated show?
> 
> No, my bet is that O either has some personal issues, or let his ego run away with him again and his current bosses saw an opportunity to get rid of him. After all, they have nothing to lose, they're about to turn over the property to someone else.
Click to expand...


depends on who the biggies at comcast are? who are the major shareholders? the ceo? etc... 

until i know more, i'll withhold judgment, but the timing seems fortuitous.


----------



## Jeremy

Wry Catcher said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Well, this news sure made my whole damn weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting comment, an insight into your character and you're not even aware.
Click to expand...


Interesting response, an insight into your character and you're not even aware. 

Care to analyze a dream I had last night Freud?


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> you know there were discussions about what it would take for the deal to go through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it makes even less sense then that Comcast would want Olbermann to be gone as a precondition of the deal.
> 
> Why damage the property you're looking to purchase by insisting they get rid of their highest rated show?
> 
> No, my bet is that O either has some personal issues, or let his ego run away with him again and his current bosses saw an opportunity to get rid of him. After all, they have nothing to lose, they're about to turn over the property to someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> depends on who the biggies at comcast are? who are the major shareholders? the ceo? etc...
> 
> until i know more, i'll withhold judgment, but the timing seems fortuitous.
Click to expand...


The biggies care more about ratings and profitability than any message Olbermann was putting out. And as the highest rated show in the lineup, it makes no sense to dump him because he brought the ratings and revenue for the channel.

Like you said though, we'll see.


----------



## Publius1787

G.T. said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao at those numbers...for any of those people..............
> 
> let alone, you debunked your own sarcasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another desperate fool who thinks he can make the ratings look less than what they are by comparing a news network to popular non-news networks. You cant compare apples with oranges. But if it helps you sleep at night go ahead. The point is that Fox News beats out everyone in the legit cable news business across the board. O'Reilly's been kicking Olbermann's ass in the ratings sice the first day he sat in on Countdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> O'Reilly and Olbermann are not news, idiot, they're commentary.
Click to expand...


A fact that I pointed out when I responded to you here >> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3237067-post122.html Why do you always search for an arguement that does not exist?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

bucs90 said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone honestly think it's a coincidence that *one* day after Comcast bought NBC that Keith is gone?
> 
> As for Keith himself, best of luck in his future projects and I'm sure he'll find plenty of work.
> 
> The people who are probably going to be most heartbroken about this are those on the right who are obsessed with Keith and Rachel. I assume their attention now will be focused squarely on Rachel until she moves on as well.
> 
> C'est La Vie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maddow is going to go next. MSNBC is trying to diversify. Scarborough, Olbermann, Matthews, etc, etc, Maddow............the station is nothing but white men.
Click to expand...

....Joe Scarborough being the *WHITEST!!* 

(*i.e.* whiney-ass *"conservative"*.)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tUmUk-jLDo&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toXQGSqIWP8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Provocateur

Sarah G said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As explained up the thread...fans of Rush, Beck, etc., either need to be told what to think or seek out an echo chamber to confirm their beliefs.
> 
> Liberals don't need that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's some great comedy Ravi .. I'm impressed...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.
Click to expand...


They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.


----------



## Provocateur

L.K.Eder said:


> left wing pundits are mocked for being irrelevant and having no audience and impact, until they are dragged out to "balance" bullshit one of the praised right wing pundits with the huge audience and impact has put out.
> 
> the mocking and the false equivalence is usually done by the same mindless hacks.
> 
> limbaugh says something outrageous?
> 
> "look at what olbermann said!"
> 
> 
> "olberdork has 3 viewers."
> 
> bwahahahaah


Did you appreciate his "journalism"?  At least Rush calls himself an entertainer.  Olbermann pretended to present an unbiased perspective, when he is one of the biggest partisan hacks on the left, among many.


----------



## Provocateur

Oddball said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
Click to expand...


I, for one, will actually miss him.  His liberal temper tantrums were monumental, and he was a great person to point to as one that has a liberal mindset.  He made liberals look stupid.  For that alone, his presence is a loss for those on the right of the aisle.  Much like Gibbs leaving.  Total loss for the right.


----------



## rightwinger

Its a shame to lose Olbermann...

One of the few "Fair and Balanced" commentators in the media


----------



## Sarah G

Provocateur said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's some great comedy Ravi .. I'm impressed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.
Click to expand...


Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?  The Republican leadership is sloutching back into their old spending habits and legislating for the rich.  That mindset got them thrown out on their butts before.

Will it happen again?  We'll see.


----------



## Oddball

Sarah G said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?  The Republican leadership is sloutching back into their old spending habits and legislating for the rich.  That mindset got them thrown out on their butts before.
> 
> Will it happen again?  We'll see.
Click to expand...

Jamming a health care bill down the throats of Americans before jobs and the economy?

Cuts both ways.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show



Damn!!!  I meant to watch at least one of his broadcasts..to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sarah G said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that making overturning the health care reform bill a top priority (right or wrong) was one of their promises. 

I don't call that going back on their promises if they did what they said they would do. Disagree with the actions of it, but they said they would do it.


----------



## Oddball

Provocateur said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> NPR.
> 
> It might have been interesting if FOX would have held on to him, the conversation on both sides would have been interesting. Pair him up with Colmes, maybe a couple of others from the Left, giving him a chance to adapt, to dealing with having to defend his positions live. It could have been a good experience for him, in a sink or swim kind of way. I think FOX should have honored his contract.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his nightly tirades about Fox and their hosts would lead one to believe that his exit from there wasn't all sweetness and light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I, for one, will actually miss him.  His liberal temper tantrums were monumental, and he was a great person to point to as one that has a liberal mindset.  He made liberals look stupid.  For that alone, his presence is a loss for those on the right of the aisle.  Much like Gibbs leaving.  Total loss for the right.
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't disagree with that...Given that he was the only ratings draw at CCCPNBC, it's pretty easy to conclude that his departure has more to do with him being the little Prima Donna bitch behind the scenes, more so than what went out over the air.


----------



## Sarah G

Oddball said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?  The Republican leadership is sloutching back into their old spending habits and legislating for the rich.  That mindset got them thrown out on their butts before.
> 
> Will it happen again?  We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jamming a health care bill down the throats of Americans before jobs and the economy?
> 
> Cuts both ways.
Click to expand...


Yes.  Obama paid for the too much too soon decision.  Will they?


----------



## boedicca

There is a buzz developing that Comcast is going to push programming further to the left, and then launch a right leaning channel to compete with Fox.

Does that mean Olberman was too moderate for the new MSNBC?


----------



## boedicca

Oddball said:


> it's pretty easy to conclude that his departure has more to do with him being the little Prima Donna bitch behind the scenes, more so than what went out over the air.




QFT.

Olberman is notorious for being a flaming hemorrhoid on the MSNBC anus.


----------



## Oddball

Sarah G said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?  The Republican leadership is sloutching back into their old spending habits and legislating for the rich.  That mindset got them thrown out on their butts before.
> 
> Will it happen again?  We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> Jamming a health care bill down the throats of Americans before jobs and the economy?
> 
> Cuts both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  Obama paid for the too much too soon decision.  Will they?
Click to expand...

No...It's an issue they ran on and, unlike Obunglercare, repeal has pretty broad support.


----------



## Provocateur

Sarah G said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfans walk around with their hands stretched out in front of them like zombies wandering aimlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used mind control to force average, previously moderate, Americans to go into the voting booth and give a monumental shellacking to the Dems.  Spooky stuffy right there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Healthcare repeal before jobs and the economy?  They sort of went back on their campaign promises, don't you think?  The Republican leadership is sloutching back into their old spending habits and legislating for the rich.  That mindset got them thrown out on their butts before.
> 
> Will it happen again?  We'll see.
Click to expand...

If you weren't a liberal, you would understand that Obamacare repeal IS about jobs and the economy.

Open yourself up to more resources.  The big picture can be very enlightening.


----------



## saveliberty

I think you missed failed socialist take over of one-sixth the economy.


----------



## Shadow

G.T. said:


> I'd be willing to wager anyone knocking anyone (like Maddow's) appearance is too uh........."awkward" looking to post their own appearance and should likely not speak unless willing to compare.




I'd say odds are against you.  I've seen a few pics of some of the women who post here at USMB.  All of them have been pretty good looking.  Leads me to believe that more than likely none of the women on USMB are "awkward" or ugly.


----------



## Shadow

Mad Scientist said:


> I heard MSNBC is replacing him with Three Stooges re-runs.
> 
> Now maybe Keef can go back to what he was good at; Sports.



Maybe they can sign him up to participate on Dancing With The Stars now.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Oh man,we're all gonna miss his civil discourse. "Worst Person in the World?" Yea that dude was one hateful douchebag. Maybe that Madcow chick will be next. She's a bit of a bizarre winger too. Saw her on Bill Maher and all i saw was one big hate-fest. Maher is kind of funny sometimes but he sure is one hateful Lefty for the most part. MSNBC could actually end up picking up viewers if they dump Madcow and a couple other wingers. Dumping Olberboy could end up being a big positive for them in the end. I think the axe is gonna fall some more over there. Stay tuned.


----------



## DiveCon

Truthmatters said:


> rating are everything huh guys?
> 
> Fox may have great ratings but they also won a court case by showing a news station can legally lie to their viewers.
> 
> Anyone would be silly to trust a news stations reports who fired a reporter for refusing to lie to the viewers.


still lying about that i see


----------



## kiwiman127

LibocalypseNow said:


> Oh man,we're all gonna miss his civil discourse. "Worst Person in the World?" Yea that dude was one hateful douchebag. Maybe that Madcow chick will be next. She's a bit of a bizarre winger too. Saw her on Bill Maher and all i saw was one big hate-fest. Maher is kind of funny sometimes but he sure is one hateful Lefty for the most part. MSNBC could actually end up picking up viewers if they dump Madcow and a couple other wingers. Dumping Olberboy could end up being a big positive for them in the end. I think the axe is gonna fall some more over there. Stay tuned.



I can understand why the right hated Olbermann and actually any lefty talkingheads who's hateful.  And of course the left feels the same way about the right wing talkingheads, who are hateful.
But if you turn to Fox News, there is nothing but basic big hate-fests directed at the left and at MSNBC, there are constant hate-fests directed at the right.
It would be safe that most ideologues on these boards want it both ways.  In other words, _"we can have our talkinghead hate-fests but you can't have yours."_


----------



## LibocalypseNow

MSNBC could be making some more very interesting changes in the future. These changes might just lead to them becoming credible & watchable again. They really do have to consider dumping Madcow and that Schultz turd. Those two are crazed wingers for sure. They can keep the "Thrill up my Leg" guy though. He's at least kind of entertaining. I guess we'll see where they go. They'll need a lot more changes to get me watching again.


----------



## DiveCon

kiwiman127 said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,we're all gonna miss his civil discourse. "Worst Person in the World?" Yea that dude was one hateful douchebag. Maybe that Madcow chick will be next. She's a bit of a bizarre winger too. Saw her on Bill Maher and all i saw was one big hate-fest. Maher is kind of funny sometimes but he sure is one hateful Lefty for the most part. MSNBC could actually end up picking up viewers if they dump Madcow and a couple other wingers. Dumping Olberboy could end up being a big positive for them in the end. I think the axe is gonna fall some more over there. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why the right hated Olbermann and actually any lefty talkingheads who's hateful.  And of course the left feels the same way about the right wing talkingheads, who are hateful.
> But if you turn to Fox News, there is nothing but basic big hate-fests directed at the left and at MSNBC, there are constant hate-fests directed at the right.
> It would be safe that most ideologues on these boards want it both ways.  In other words, _"we can have our talkinghead hate-fests but you can't have yours."_
Click to expand...

can you really call mocking and laughing, hate?
LOL
we lost a good source of laughter


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GNpoJ8W53D8]Drama!!!![/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127

DiveCon said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man,we're all gonna miss his civil discourse. "Worst Person in the World?" Yea that dude was one hateful douchebag. Maybe that Madcow chick will be next. She's a bit of a bizarre winger too. Saw her on Bill Maher and all i saw was one big hate-fest. Maher is kind of funny sometimes but he sure is one hateful Lefty for the most part. MSNBC could actually end up picking up viewers if they dump Madcow and a couple other wingers. Dumping Olberboy could end up being a big positive for them in the end. I think the axe is gonna fall some more over there. Stay tuned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why the right hated Olbermann and actually any lefty talkingheads who's hateful.  And of course the left feels the same way about the right wing talkingheads, who are hateful.
> But if you turn to Fox News, there is nothing but basic big hate-fests directed at the left and at MSNBC, there are constant hate-fests directed at the right.
> It would be safe that most ideologues on these boards want it both ways.  In other words, _"we can have our talkinghead hate-fests but you can't have yours."_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you really call mocking and laughing, hate?
> LOL
> we lost a good source of laughter
Click to expand...


My use of "hate-fest" was the continued usage of the term from LibocalypseNow's earlier post. 
Seriously, I find nothing funny about the real and actual hate-fest at both Fox News and MSNBC.  It actually is sad, strongly partisan talkingheads playing to the emotions of the weak-minded and ill-informed.
A huge majority of Americans are sick of all the polarization in the US. It's not productive at all. Instead of generating moving forward, it generates stagnation.


----------



## JWBooth

Truthmatters said:


> We may never know all the facts.


Like you'd believe any explanation that didn't fit your preconceived notions.


----------



## JWBooth

Oddball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> but if it were about ratings, he wouldn't be the person to be off the air.
> 
> and in terms of ratings on MSNBC, the same could be said of having high ratings on cable news as opposed to network TV...
> 
> but that doesn't stop the freaks who think fauxnews is the be all, end all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's got nothing to do with ratings; it's got to do with him being a completely over the top egomaniacal blowhard who pissed off his bosses.
> 
> he's threatening to go back to sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's going to take him?
> 
> ESPN?...Yeah, right!
> 
> Fox?...Ummm, nope.
> 
> Versus?...He might look good flipping around in the bottom of Al Lindner's fishing boat.
Click to expand...



He might be a good fit at the new Okra network, it's viewership has been tanking, he'd be right at home. 

_Oprah? I remember her, said Uncle Hant reflectively. Looks like five hundred pounds of bear liver in a plastic bag? ~ Fred Reed_


----------



## Tom Clancy

Good luck Keith.  

I wonder who's gonna pick him up..


----------



## westwall

boedicca said:


> Drama!!!!





I vote for the chipmunk!  That's great!


----------



## Political Junky

Mini 14 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.
> 
> They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.
> 
> I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.
> 
> I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.


----------



## GWV5903

Those compromising pictures of Zucker didn't hold any weight with Comcast.....


----------



## DiveCon

Political Junky said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.
> 
> They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.
> 
> I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.
> 
> I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
Click to expand...

he isnt a democrat


----------



## DiveCon

westwall said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drama!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the chipmunk!  That's great!
Click to expand...

thats not a chipmunk
LOL


----------



## rightwinger

Olbermann is a snide, obnoxious SOB who gave the rightwing exactly what the Fox posse dishes out 24/7

He will be missed


----------



## Lumpy 1

rightwinger said:


> Olbermann is a snide, obnoxious SOB who gave the rightwing exactly what the Fox posse dishes out 24/7
> 
> He will be missed



Ah ...


----------



## DiveCon

Lumpy 1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann is a snide, obnoxious SOB who gave the rightwing exactly what the Fox posse dishes out 24/7
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
Click to expand...

just smile and nod


----------



## Rat in the Hat

DiveCon said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann is a snide, obnoxious SOB who gave the rightwing exactly what the Fox posse dishes out 24/7
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just smile and nod
Click to expand...


Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.


----------



## Lumpy 1

DiveCon said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann is a snide, obnoxious SOB who gave the rightwing exactly what the Fox posse dishes out 24/7
> 
> He will be missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just smile and nod
Click to expand...


The inside skivvy is that K.O.'d is being replaced by a Guppy named Ralph..


----------



## rightwinger

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
Click to expand...


Worked for Palin

Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does


----------



## DiveCon

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
Click to expand...

and twitter


----------



## DiveCon

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin
> 
> Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does
Click to expand...

LOL somehow i knew one of you morons would say that


----------



## DiveCon

maybe the huffypuffy post will take him on as a featured writer


----------



## Ernie S.

Mini 14 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I miss the old Hannity and Colmes format.
> 
> Don't you think Coulter and Olberman would be a hoot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do actually.  It would be fun to see.
> 
> Colmes never really disagreed strenuously enough, I thought he was Hannity's tool.  Hannity could never handle any real debate.
> 
> Coulter and Olbermann?  It'd be interesting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Jane, you ignorant slut....."
> 
> (Showing my age with that one, but that is the first thought that popped into my head when I thought about Olberman v Coulter on a show together).
Click to expand...


My first impression was of Ann slapping the shit out of  Keithy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Lumpy 1 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The inside skivvy is that K.O.'d is being replaced by a Guppy named Ralph..
Click to expand...


And that his show's ratings got beat by QVC's showing of a fireplace on Christmas Day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

rightwinger said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin
> 
> Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does
Click to expand...


Why not? They're just two sides of the same counterfeit coin.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin
> 
> Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? They're just two sides of the same counterfeit coin.
Click to expand...


Oh, wait. Did I say coin? I meant slug.


----------



## Ernie S.

jillian said:


> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?



I wouldn't doubt that management at MSNBC saw the writing on the wall that said if they didn't make some bold changes that they would be gone. Frankly, I'd have moved Olberman to 7 PM and tried to get Juan Williams for the 8 o'clock spot. Bad as his ratings were, he was way above anything else on MSNBC.


----------



## DiveCon

Ernie S. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's pithy... but you don't think the possible takeover by comcast has the slightest thing to do with MSNBC not keeping on their highest rated host?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt that management at MSNBC saw the writing on the wall that said if they didn't make some bold changes that they would be gone. Frankly, I'd have moved Olberman to 7 PM and tried to get Juan Williams for the 8 o'clock spot. Bad as his ratings were, he was way above anything else on MSNBC.
Click to expand...

Juan already has a contract with FNC


----------



## Political Junky

Rat in the Hat said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside skivvy is that K.O.'d is being replaced by a Guppy named Ralph..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that his show's ratings got beat by QVC's showing of a fireplace on Christmas Day.
Click to expand...

Keith wasn't on on Christmas Day.


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin
> 
> Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL somehow i knew one of you morons would say that
Click to expand...


he's obsessed with palin.


----------



## WillowTree

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for Palin
> 
> Maybe he can play the victim like Palin does
> 
> 
> 
> LOL somehow i knew one of you morons would say that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he's obsessed with palin.
Click to expand...


He fears Palin.


----------



## Big Fitz

Rat in the Hat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ...
> 
> 
> 
> just smile and nod
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olberman will have to set up a Facebook page so his few viewers will not miss him so much.
Click to expand...

You'd have thought he friended his parents by now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Political Junky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside skivvy is that K.O.'d is being replaced by a Guppy named Ralph..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that his show's ratings got beat by QVC's showing of a fireplace on Christmas Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keith wasn't on on Christmas Day.
Click to expand...


That only means that MSBSTV knew he would get his ass kicked by a gas powered fireplace.


----------



## Intense

Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his popular &#8220;Countdown&#8221; news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but it&#8217;s clear he&#8217;ll soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?

Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes


----------



## DiveCon

Intense said:


> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his *popular *Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Intense said:


> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his popular Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes



If Keef decides to run for public office, can we make shit up about him like he did for the Republican and TEA Party candidates?


----------



## Intense

DiveCon said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his *popular *Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes
Click to expand...


Al Franken The Sequel Stein.   

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Political Junky

Rat in the Hat said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his popular Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Keef decides to run for public office, can we make shit up about him like he did for the Republican and TEA Party candidates?
Click to expand...

Cite the lies Olbermann told, please.


----------



## Political Junky

Political Junky said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Comcast will allow him to be a guest on Madow and ODonnels show they are now saying they will stand behind.
> 
> They had to buy out his multi million dollar contract to have him leave.
> 
> I bet he does quest spots all over the media and writes a book or two until his contract allows him back onto the air with his own show.
> 
> I look forward to any book the man writes. He is very bright and has a nice turn of phrase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
Click to expand...

Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence? 
He neg repped me for stating the truth.


----------



## Liability

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
Click to expand...


Divey is right.  Your claim is bullshit.

What you posted was NOT the "truth" despite your false advertising about it.


----------



## DiveCon

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
Click to expand...

you insult intelligence
just by posting your massively stupid opinions


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Political Junky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his popular Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Keef decides to run for public office, can we make shit up about him like he did for the Republican and TEA Party candidates?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cite the lies Olbermann told, please.
Click to expand...


Where did I say anything about lies???????

I clearly said "make shit up". Just like Keef did.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
Click to expand...


Have another from me.


----------



## skookerasbil

#1 story on DRUDGE right now!!!!

*DRAMA: OLBERMANN WANTED MORE $$ *

LMBO............


For years Ive been telling people this guy is a certifiable k00k.


----------



## skookerasbil

Im gonna miss that weenie throwing papers at the viewers!!!


Why is it *none* of the far lefty media people ever make it on either TV or radio??

I'll tell ya why.........because their BS is so obviously partisan, 90+% of the viewing public say to themselves, "Meh"


----------



## Political Junky

Rat in the Hat said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Keef decides to run for public office, can we make shit up about him like he did for the Republican and TEA Party candidates?
> 
> 
> 
> Cite the lies Olbermann told, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say anything about lies???????
> 
> I clearly said "make shit up". Just like Keef did.
Click to expand...

"Make shit up" = Lie.


----------



## Stephanie

I hope Kiety doesn't go away mad, just as long as he goes away and STAYS away...

Just who the hell could watch that ugly loudmouthed spittle spewing jackass anyway.

bye bye, you won't be missed.


----------



## RadiomanATL

skookerasbil said:


> #1 story on DRUDGE right now!!!!
> 
> *DRAMA: OLBERMANN WANTED MORE $$ *
> 
> LMBO............
> 
> 
> For years Ive been telling people this guy is a certifiable k00k.



I guess neither you nor Drudge know how to read. Drudge links to an insider spilling the beans (supposedly), but the insider just says that Olbermann wanted out. Period. Away from MSNBC. Not more money.

His agents wanted more money, since they weren't making any on his current deal, but Olbermann himself did not want more money according to Drudge's own link.



> "This was all Keith's choice. He has several times over the years  said that he wants out of his contract. He never meant it until this  year. He started lawyers negotiating twice this year. He stopped them in  the spring. Then, about a month ago with the guidance of his new ICM  team and a new LA manager (who were making zero $ on his current deal),  *he once again said he wanted to leave* and this time they negotiated the  full package.  "Because of all the false threats in the past, it was impossible for  the network to know if he was really going to sign the final document  yesterday. That's why promos for his show were still running after he  quit on the air. The network couldn't really believe it or act on it  until he said it on TV. They couldn't tell the promo people to pull  Keith's show out of the cycle until they were sure. His staff learned he  was quitting when they heard him say it on TV.
> "Comcast has had no impact at all on MSNBC [yet]. Phil Griffin has  complete authority. He makes deals without having to consult with  anyone. He has made proposals over the years on the fly and in  high-speed contexts where he is acting alone and with full  authority. MSNBC is Phil Griffin's network and no one at NBC thinks they  have a better idea than Phil about what to do next."


Now, more details may emerge that show he did want more cash. But right now that's just a fabrication by Drudge.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Political Junky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cite the lies Olbermann told, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say anything about lies???????
> 
> I clearly said "make shit up". Just like Keef did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Make shit up" = Lie.
Click to expand...


Make shit up = get your talking points from unicorn land

Lie = take known facts, and twist, fold, spindle and mutilate them to boost ratings


----------



## Political Junky

RadiomanATL said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have another from me.
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Political Junky said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?
Click to expand...


Lies tend to get negs from me.

And whining.

You did both.


----------



## elvis

Intense said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keith Olbermann shocked friends and foes alike last night when he announced that he and MSNBC were parting ways, effectively ending his *popular *Countdown news show. Details remain sketchy as to whether Keith Olbermann was fired, but its clear hell soon have a plethora of opportunities for his future. Should he consider public office?
> 
> Should Keith Olbermann, Fired From MSNBC, Run For Office? | Death and Taxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Franken The Sequel Stein.
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c&feature=related[/ame]
Click to expand...


darn it, people like him.


----------



## elvis

RadiomanATL said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have another from me.
Click to expand...


and me too.


----------



## midcan5

"I was never more hated than when I tried to be honest. Or when, even as just now I've tried to articulate exactly what I felt to be the truth. No one was satisfied."  Ralph Ellison

http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/BillGoodykoontz/115182


----------



## Rat in the Hat

elvis said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have another from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and me too.
Click to expand...


more from me.


----------



## Stephanie

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon *deny that Cons belittle intelligence? *
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
Click to expand...


gawd, that song and dance is so BORING.
as are you all who sing that tune continuously.


----------



## JScott

Stephanie said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon *deny that Cons belittle intelligence? *
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gawd, that song and dance is so BORING.
> as are you all who sing that tune continuously.
Click to expand...


You might have to re-phrase that because it makes very little sense.


----------



## boedicca

westwall said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drama!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I vote for the chipmunk!  That's great!
Click to expand...



It's certainly smarter.


----------



## Meister

Political Junky said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're fascinated by bright, shiny things too, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, coming from someone in a party that belittles intelligence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does anyone besides DiveCon deny that Cons belittle intelligence?
> He neg repped me for stating the truth.
Click to expand...


It's probably more like he neg repped you for being a moron.


----------



## Chris

Here's Olbermann's goodbye, well crafted as always....


----------



## saveliberty

Ah Keith, we hardly knew ye.  What we did know made us wonder what the Hell was wrong with you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Chris said:


> Here's Olbermann's goodbye, well crafted as always....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4BkSyqrBBM



If you mean well scripted, and well choreographed, in line with the rest of his bullshit shows, you would be right.


----------



## Meister

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show



I'm just glad the SOB quit....good for him.


----------



## del

Political Junky said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside skivvy is that K.O.'d is being replaced by a Guppy named Ralph..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that his show's ratings got beat by QVC's showing of a fireplace on Christmas Day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keith wasn't on on Christmas Day.
Click to expand...


----------



## txlonghorn

Who is Keith Olbermann?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

txlonghorn said:


> Who is Keith Olbermann?



A nobody who made absolutely no impact in the world of cable TV.

In other words, a liberal talking head.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Then its a *good thing* he got his ass, *shitcanned*!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Rat in the Hat

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Then its a *good thing* he got his ass, *shitcanned*!!!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



A shitcan is too small for him.
He made a great dumpster dive

Sir RatintheHat
Mickey Mouse's Basement
Disneyworld


----------



## Londoner

Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years. 

He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda. 

As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.

Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.


----------



## skookerasbil

Sucks that he guy is off.............I remember tuning in on election night to watch Olbermann squirm in his seat for 4 hours and try to put a BS spin on the utter decimation of his ideology. I had looked forward to it for 6 months. On that night..............the commentary from all of those 4 or 5 clowns was classic. For conservatives, it was like waiting for the sequel to your favorite movie.......but even better.

I, for one, will never forget the entertainment provided to me that night by Keith Olbermann..........like watching your favorite sports team obliterate a long time rival.

Over the past year especially...........as the ideology of the far left kept receiving devestating blows leading up to November, it was always a hoot to watch the pronounced level of angst and misery and anger that became part of Olbermann's bumper monologue's. As a conservative, it was always something you knew you could tune into around 8:50pm EST and realize it was being watched by the same exact viewers who were thinking what was being said by Olbermann was mainstream. That was the best part............knowing he was preaching to a fringe element. Knowing that made it a hoot to come back and watch time and time again. As a conservative, we always knew it was just a mattter of time before this guy went belly up given the laughable ratings.

This weenie limpwrister who has now fallen into the irrelevant file. The irony? Conservatives are going to miss him more than the far left devotee's!!!!

Go figure.............


----------



## skookerasbil

Always wondered too, how many lefties knew the guy is really bald!!!


----------



## skookerasbil

I wll say this...........gotta hand it to the forum far left k00ks who continually get kicked in the balls for the past year but keep on coming back. Thats resiliency for sure. Olbermann getting the boot has gotta sting. He's their guy and with his demise comes another gigantic kick in the balls for their ideology. Because, lets face it...........thats what this is. The show continually lost viewers from November of 2008. While the Tea Party grew by epic proportions ( and contiinually made fun of by Olbermann)......."Countdown" dropped off the face of the earth!!!








Its a good thing the k00ks have this board to convey their level of misery!!!


----------



## Missourian

Londoner said:


> Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years.
> 
> He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda.
> 
> As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. *The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. *Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.
> 
> Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.





Fact check.*Comcast chief executive Brian Roberts made more than $76,000 in political contributions to Democrats since 2006, compared to $13,500 in contributions to Republicans. *​*Comcast vice president and top lobbyist David Cohen made about $180,000 to Democrats in the same period, compared to $12,00**0 to Republicans, according to OpenSecrets.org.*

Cohen also helped raise more than $6 million for Obama&#8217;s election campaign.

There have also been political endorsements. On Thursday, the same day the merger was announced, Roberts expressed his support of Obama&#8217;s healthcare package. It was the first time Roberts took a position on the issue. He had been invited to attend the White House job summit that day, but could not make it.http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-v...mpaign-cash-converging-with-obamas-principles


Direct link to Opensecrets.org

http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/topindivs.php?cycle=2010&id=D000000461​/
/
/
/
/
/
//
/
You're entitled to your own opinion,  but not your own facts.


----------



## WillowTree

I'm not missing him yet.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sure are a lot of wingnut posts here in a thread about a guy none of them watched.

Keith will get a show somewhere else if he wants one.  A million plus nightly audience on cable is viable, commercially.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, a million plus out of 350million people..


----------



## Liability

I saw him a few times.  Each time I hated the nasty prissy dishonest fucker.

I defended him against his "time out" for having made political contributions.  That rule should apply ONLY to reporters.  And even though I detest the fucker, let's get real, he didn't claim to be a "reporter."

Other than the fact that he said the nasty, prissy, dishonest things that lots of libs LIKE, I don't see why he was such a fan favorite (in his limited ratings way) of liberals.  I mean, he had the self-aggrandizing sanctimonious liberal thing DOWN cold.  But he was a piss poor commentator and of no actual value in analyzing anything real in the world.  

Countdown to No Ratings is officially complete.  Officially, now: ZERO ratings.

Bwahahahaha!  Levin nailed it.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I always thought his "Worst Person in the World" stuff was pretty dangerous rhetoric. He really did paint a big Bullseye on those he labelled with that. I was actually very surprised MSNBC management didn't demand he tone his rhetoric down. I thought it was only a matter of time before some deranged winger went after one of his "Worst Persons in the World." It's a good thing he's gone. He really wont be missed.


----------



## Sallow

Londoner said:


> Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years.
> 
> He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda.
> 
> As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.
> 
> Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.



Fully supported and paid for by Republican corporate masters. All hail the new Plutocracy!


----------



## DiveCon

Sallow said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years.
> 
> He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda.
> 
> As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.
> 
> Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully supported and paid for by Republican corporate masters. All hail the new Plutocracy!
Click to expand...

wow, you buy into that total bullshit?


----------



## DiveCon

Missourian said:


> Londoner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years.
> 
> He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda.
> 
> As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. *The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. *Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.
> 
> Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check.*Comcast chief executive Brian Roberts made more than $76,000 in political contributions to Democrats since 2006, compared to $13,500 in contributions to Republicans. *​*Comcast vice president and top lobbyist David Cohen made about $180,000 to Democrats in the same period, compared to $12,00**0 to Republicans, according to OpenSecrets.org.*
> 
> Cohen also helped raise more than $6 million for Obama&#8217;s election campaign.
> 
> There have also been political endorsements. On Thursday, the same day the merger was announced, Roberts expressed his support of Obama&#8217;s healthcare package. It was the first time Roberts took a position on the issue. He had been invited to attend the White House job summit that day, but could not make it.Comcast-NBC deal finds campaign cash converging with Obama?s principles - The Hill's Hillicon Valley
> 
> 
> Direct link to Opensecrets.org
> 
> Comcast Corp: Individual Contributors | OpenSecrets​/
> /
> /
> /
> /
> /
> //
> /
> You're entitled to your own opinion,  but not your own facts.
Click to expand...

bumped for sallow to see the FACTS


----------



## Rinata

I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.


----------



## saveliberty

Rinata said:


> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.



It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Londoner said:


> Olbermann has had a turbulent relationship with GE for years.
> 
> He symbolizes the problem that arises when a major corporation like GE wants to sell advertisers access to the American Left. They must get in bed with a firebrand like Olbermann who pushes an anti-corporate liberal agenda.
> 
> As the Comcast merger took shape, Olbermann's fate was sealed. The top brass at Comcast are major contributors to the Republican party. Olbermann's exit has actually been in the works since the Comcast merger was official. It was leaked prior to his November scuffle with the network.
> 
> Corporations don't want to pay higher taxes or face strict regulations; therefore, corporations hate the left. MSNBC primetime was the final liberal outlet. You can kiss it goodbye. The American Left will eventually be relegated to a faraway corner of the internet, with all the other carnival exhibits that cannot get funding. Welcome to media consolidation. A handful of mega corporations own all the media and they are slowly erasing the liberal voice.



Facts aren't your friends, are they?


----------



## Missourian

Rinata said:


> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.




I'm keeping an eye out for him in the most likely locations.





​


----------



## rightwinger

Missourian said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for him in the most likely locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


You spend alot of time cruising restrooms?


----------



## Missourian

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for him in the most likely locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spend alot of time cruising restrooms?
Click to expand...


Don't get your panties in a bunch RW,  Beck is still on,  keep the boycott alive!


----------



## elvis

rightwinger said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for him in the most likely locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You spend alot of time cruising restrooms?
Click to expand...


Why?  You gonna be cruising through Missouri anytime soon, hoping to get lucky?


----------



## Avatar4321

Rozman said:


> That kinda sucks....I am sorry to say....With the fairness doctrine kicking in soon, in order to balance this out Fox will have to cancel one of their shows.I think FOX will be forced to cancel a show of equal ratings.
> Good bye Jack La Lane you and your juice machine show just got the axe.



Does Fox have shows with ratings that low?


----------



## Avatar4321

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he'll apply at FoxNews....
> 
> 
> 
> why would Fox News want him?
> they have GOOD ratings
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good point. It probably was his ratings...liberals don't need to be told how to think and therefore no one watched him.
> 
> Bill O'Reilly and Beck are safe.
Click to expand...


Well, thinking would be a prerequisite before someone can tell you how to think.


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> Just announced that tonight was his last show



Olbermann?

Who?

Is he quitting the Obama Administration too?


----------



## Sheldon

Just like any other rabid shrunken head on cable news, I never watched anything from him beyond a youtube clip. And then proceeded to form my negative opinion based on those possibly out-of-context clips. Oh well. I'm sure he can use Jacksons for blunt wraps.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> I saw him a few times.  Each time I hated the nasty prissy dishonest fucker.
> 
> I defended him against his "time out" for having made political contributions.  That rule should apply ONLY to reporters.  And even though I detest the fucker, let's get real, he didn't claim to be a "reporter."
> 
> Other than the fact that he said the nasty, prissy, dishonest things that lots of libs LIKE, I don't see why he was such a fan favorite (in his limited ratings way) of liberals.  I mean, he had the self-aggrandizing sanctimonious liberal thing DOWN cold.  But he was a piss poor commentator and of no actual value in analyzing anything real in the world.
> 
> Countdown to No Ratings is officially complete.  Officially, now: ZERO ratings.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!  Levin nailed it.



What did he say that wasn't true?


----------



## skookerasbil

almost 400 posts on this thread..................

The k00ks are fcukking miserable!!!


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## Liability

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him a few times.  Each time I hated the nasty prissy dishonest fucker.
> 
> I defended him against his "time out" for having made political contributions.  That rule should apply ONLY to reporters.  And even though I detest the fucker, let's get real, he didn't claim to be a "reporter."
> 
> Other than the fact that he said the nasty, prissy, dishonest things that lots of libs LIKE, I don't see why he was such a fan favorite (in his limited ratings way) of liberals.  I mean, he had the self-aggrandizing sanctimonious liberal thing DOWN cold.  But he was a piss poor commentator and of no actual value in analyzing anything real in the world.
> 
> Countdown to No Ratings is officially complete.  Officially, now: ZERO ratings.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!  Levin nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that wasn't true?
Click to expand...






Go back to 2007 to get yourself warmed up, Carby.  Olbermann Watch Lists Keith's Top Ten Lies of 2007 | NewsBusters.org

Or BEFORE:  Olbermann's War

Or, SINCE:  The list is very very long.

Your question is somewhat less than intelligent, Carby.


----------



## newpolitics

He was a great American. He will be missed.


----------



## rightwinger

newpolitics said:


> He was a great American. He will be missed.



The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV


----------



## Liability

newpolitics said:


> He was a great American. He will be missed.


----------



## Liability

rightwinger said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a great American. He will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

rightwinger said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a great American. He will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV
Click to expand...


He showed a great deal of bias. But you knew you were getting the straight story.

Hopefully he pops up somewhere else..like Bill Maher.


----------



## rightwinger

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was a great American. He will be missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


By applying the standards of Fox News, Olbermann was indeed Fair and Balanced

Somedays he was just fair....others he was more balanced


----------



## rightwinger

Bid launched to draft Olbermann for Senate - On Politics: Covering the US Congress, Governors, and the 2012 Election - USATODAY.com

Olbermann vs McMahon in a steel cage match in Connecticut


----------



## Dr.House

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By applying the standards of Fox News, Olbermann was indeed Fair and Balanced
> 
> Somedays he was just fair....others he was more balanced
Click to expand...


And the other 99.999% of the time he was neither...


----------



## rightwinger

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By applying the standards of Fox News, Olbermann was indeed Fair and Balanced
> 
> Somedays he was just fair....others he was more balanced
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the other 99.999% of the time he was neither...
Click to expand...


Like I said.....we are applying the FoxNews standard

.001% is enough


----------



## Dr.House

rightwinger said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By applying the standards of Fox News, Olbermann was indeed Fair and Balanced
> 
> Somedays he was just fair....others he was more balanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other 99.999% of the time he was neither...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said.....we are applying the FoxNews standard
> 
> .001% is enough
Click to expand...


You applied it - I didn't...

Hope that clears things up...


----------



## Liability

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last "Fair and Balanced" commentator on TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By applying the standards of Fox News, Olbermann was indeed Fair and Balanced
> 
> Somedays he was just fair....others he was more balanced
Click to expand...


What I saw of him established that he was, generally speaking, unfair and completely unbalanced.

Clinical.


----------



## DiveCon

newpolitics said:


> He *was *a great American. He will be missed.


he aint dead
LOL


----------



## midcan5

MSM is corporate owned and operated and while Olbermann was presumptuous and narcissistic at times, at least it was his story line. Media today is simply corporate propaganda. See this piece if you doubt that. Democracy after Citizens United | MIT World

"....From the very beginning, the Fox News Channel knew what it wanted to be. Rush Limbaugh had shown that there were millions of conservative Americans who were addicted to political news and commentary -- and who despised the traditional broadcast outlets (and also CNN). They werent looking for thoroughly reported investigative pieces or in-depth coverage of foreign affairs; they just wanted to hear about the latest Clinton scandal or the latest outrageous statement from some Democratic congressman. The programming they wanted was cheap to produce, and if you gave it to them, theyd be fanatically loyal. "Fair and balanced" was thusly born, and by the turn of the century, Fox was overtaking CNN  and leaving MSNBC in the dust."

....When the Monica Lewinsky scandal broke in early 98, executives demanded that Olbermann build his show around it; they hoped it might legitimize MSNBC the way the Iran hostage crisis legitimized Nightline in 1979 and 1980. But Olbermann resisted and walked away, making his disgust well known. (This kind of exit is his trademark. After he left ESPN, an executive commented that, He didn't burn bridges here. He napalmed them.")"

Is Olbermann the victim of his own success? - War Room - Salon.com


----------



## rightwinger

Too bad he can't work at Fox News...


----------



## saveliberty

Yes, Megan Kelly

She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.

After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.

Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.


----------



## Rinata

saveliberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.
Click to expand...


Maybe. We'll see. But Keith didn't lie. At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.

How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell.


----------



## saveliberty

Rinata said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. But Keith didn't lie. At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> *How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell*.
Click to expand...


Want to adjust this or should I just call it a boldfaced lie?


----------



## Oddball

Rinata said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're all so happy about. Keith will show up again. And you all might just hate where he goes next. Maybe you'll wish he'd have stayed on Coundown with MSNBC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. *But Keith didn't lie.* At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell.
Click to expand...

He lied out his ass...Then, when apprised of his lies, he completely refused to correct them.

*Olbermann's War*


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.



Wow...

I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News


----------



## saveliberty

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
Click to expand...


Suppose that is where Obama plagerized articles from?


----------



## DiveCon

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
Click to expand...

yeah, they must not be elite enough, eh?

Albany Law School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rightwinger

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, they must not be elite enough, eh?
> 
> Albany Law School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...




> Notable alumni
> Justice Robert H. Jackson
> Justice David Josiah Brewer
> William McKinley, 25th President of the United States.John Mosher Bailey, politician
> Marty Barrington, Senior VP and General Counsel, Phillip Morris International
> Jessica Bird, author
> Alexander Campbell Botkin, Lieutenant Governor of Montana[1]
> David Josiah Brewer, former Associate Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court
> Gregory B. Butler, Senior, VP and General Counsel, Northeast Utilities
> Kevin Cahill, politician
> Joseph L. Carrigg, politician
> John B. Cassoday, Chief Justice of the Wisconsin Supreme Court
> Amaro Cavalcanti, Brazilian born graduate, Justice of the Supreme Court of Brazil (1906&#8211;1914) and Justice of the International Court of Justice at the Hague (1917-1922). Mayor of Rio de Janeiro, Minister of Foreign Affairs, Attorney General and Minister of Justice of Brazil and one of the authors of Brazilian Constitution of 1891 (biography in www.stf.jus.br ).
> W. Sterling Cole, politician
> Edwin H. Conger, politician and diplomat
> Russell Conwell, lawyer and writer, founder and first President of Temple University
> Lawrence H. Cooke, former Chief Judge of New York State
> Barry M. Costello, Navy admiral
> Andrew Cuomo, former New York State Attorney General, current Governor of New York State.[2]
> Richard J. Daronco, judge
> Mary Donohue, former Lieutenant Governor of New York State
> Richard K. Eaton, Judge, U.S. Court of International Trade
> Frank Fernandez, former executive VP, Secretary and General Counsel, The Home Depot Inc.
> Michael J. Garcia, U.S. Attorney, Southern District of New York
> Henry R. Gibson, politician
> Fabio M. Gomez, in-house counsel AIG
> Hon. Victoria A. Graffeo, associate Judge, New York State Court of Appeals
> Kristine Hamann, former New York State Inspector General
> Charles B. Hubbell, Chairman, New York State Public Service Commission. First President, New York City Board of Education
> Robert H. Jackson, former U.S. Attorney General, Associate Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court and chief United States prosecutor at the Nuremberg Trials.
> *Megyn Kelly, news anchor, Fox News Channel. *



Impressive list...Gov Cuomo went there

Must be good


----------



## rightwinger

But compared to Megyn Kelly, I would guess Rachel Maddow is elitist

Rachel Maddow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctorate in Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.


----------



## JFK_USA

Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things. 

Note to Republicans: You aren't always right. But taking over the airwaves to prove you're right means more people want to not believe what you say. 

But as a Democrat, we need a voice on the radio. I mean "Air America" is not around anymore, MSNBC isn't getting close to the rating Fox News gets. I mean I think it has more to do that Democrats actually have lives than to think the world is going to end because a black man is president. But we need more support and should not be opressed like the right would like. We will still be here fighting for the people who can't fight for themselves. We will still be here. Your money will not bring us down.


----------



## Liability

JFK_USA said:


> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> * * * *









WAAAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him a few times.  Each time I hated the nasty prissy dishonest fucker.
> 
> I defended him against his "time out" for having made political contributions.  That rule should apply ONLY to reporters.  And even though I detest the fucker, let's get real, he didn't claim to be a "reporter."
> 
> Other than the fact that he said the nasty, prissy, dishonest things that lots of libs LIKE, I don't see why he was such a fan favorite (in his limited ratings way) of liberals.  I mean, he had the self-aggrandizing sanctimonious liberal thing DOWN cold.  But he was a piss poor commentator and of no actual value in analyzing anything real in the world.
> 
> Countdown to No Ratings is officially complete.  Officially, now: ZERO ratings.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!  Levin nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that wasn't true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to 2007 to get yourself warmed up, Carby.  Olbermann Watch Lists Keith's Top Ten Lies of 2007 | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Or BEFORE:  Olbermann's War
> 
> Or, SINCE:  The list is very very long.
> 
> Your question is somewhat less than intelligent, Carby.
Click to expand...


Newsbusters is biased.  Sorry.  Can't use huffpo or mediamatters - can't use newsbusters.

Try again, Corky.


----------



## Liability

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that wasn't true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to 2007 to get yourself warmed up, Carby.  Olbermann Watch Lists Keith's Top Ten Lies of 2007 | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Or BEFORE:  Olbermann's War
> 
> Or, SINCE:  The list is very very long.
> 
> Your question is somewhat less than intelligent, Carby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Newsbusters is biased.  Sorry.  Can't use huffpo or mediamatters - can't use newsbusters.
> 
> Try again, Corky.
Click to expand...


Bullshit, dumbass.  Your fallacy of attack the messenger is what's busted.

If (big if) newsbusters IS biased, that would still be entirely irrelevant to whether the FACTS they posted are truthful or not.

And they are truthful.

Olbermann was a fucking lying pussy.  Deal with it.


----------



## rightwinger

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Olbermann Watch Lists Keith's Top Ten Lies of 2007 | NewsBusters.org
> Or, SINCE:  The list is very very long.
> Your question is somewhat less than intelligent, Carby.
> 
> 
> 
> Newsbusters is biased.  Sorry.  Can't use huffpo or mediamatters - can't use newsbusters.
> Try again, Corky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit, dumbass.  Your fallacy of attack the messenger is what's busted.
> If (big if) newsbusters IS biased, that would still be entirely irrelevant to whether the FACTS they posted are truthful or not.
> And they are truthful.
> Olbermann was a fucking lying pussy.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Sorry.......not allowed

Huffpo is not an allowed source......news busters is a no go


----------



## Provocateur

rightwinger said:


> But compared to Megyn Kelly, I would guess Rachel Maddow is elitist
> 
> Rachel Maddow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctorate in Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.



The photo from your link:






She should just have the operation and call it a day.


----------



## del

Provocateur said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But compared to Megyn Kelly, I would guess Rachel Maddow is elitist
> 
> Rachel Maddow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctorate in Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo from your link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should just have the operation and call it a day.
Click to expand...


how's that working out?


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newsbusters is biased.  Sorry.  Can't use huffpo or mediamatters - can't use newsbusters.
> Try again, Corky.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, dumbass.  Your fallacy of attack the messenger is what's busted.
> If (big if) newsbusters IS biased, that would still be entirely irrelevant to whether the FACTS they posted are truthful or not.
> And they are truthful.
> Olbermann was a fucking lying pussy.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.......not allowed
> 
> Huffpo is not an allowed source......news busters is a no go
Click to expand...



thats so lame. 


new busters gives you the verbiage and/or  video.....argue with the video or verbiage....man oh man.....


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
Click to expand...


ahhh the snobbery is soooo cool...maybe she just should have been appointed to the law review? have you checked? Ah wait, maybe she got the AA pass....oh wait....


----------



## Trajan

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, they must not be elite enough, eh?
> 
> Albany Law School - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


 Robert H. Jackson? hes obviously not in Obamas league...


----------



## saveliberty

New thread title:  Olberman offs Countdown, is it a sign?


----------



## JFK_USA

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Megan Kelly
> 
> She earned her undergraduate degree in Political Science from Syracuse University and her J.D. from Albany Law School, where she served as an editor of the Albany Law Review.[3] In college, she was in the Kappa Alpha Theta sorority.
> 
> After graduating from law school, she practiced law for nine years[3] first as an associate in the Chicago office of Bickel & Brewer LLP, during which time she co-wrote an article for the American Bar Association's Litigation journal entitled "The Conflicting Roles of Lawyer as Director."[4] She also practiced as a litigator with Jones Day in New York City, Chicago and Washington, D.C., before leaving to pursue a career in journalism.
> 
> Megyn Kelly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Not exactly your "weather bunny", but facts are not a barrier for lefties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suppose that is where Obama plagerized articles from?
Click to expand...


Really? You target stupid? Harvard is much better than Albany university. Obama is a hell of a lot smarter than Megyn Kelly.


----------



## JFK_USA

Liability said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAAAAAAHHHHH!
Click to expand...


Oh noes, someone has a different opinion and I can't take it.


----------



## saveliberty

JFK_USA said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> 
> I stand corrected. Albany Law Review. No wonder she does so well at Fox News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose that is where Obama plagerized articles from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? You target stupid? Harvard is much better than Albany university. Obama is a hell of a lot smarter than Megyn Kelly.
Click to expand...


Depends where you graduate in the class now doesn't it?  Also, your in possession of their respective IQ scores?  Please share.  Which one will still have a full time job in three years?  Which one can go back to practicing law?


----------



## saveliberty

JFK_USA said:


> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> Note to Republicans: You aren't always right. But taking over the airwaves to prove you're right means more people want to not believe what you say.
> 
> But as a Democrat, we need a voice on the radio. I mean "Air America" is not around anymore, MSNBC isn't getting close to the rating Fox News gets. I mean I think it has more to do that Democrats actually have lives than to think the world is going to end because a black man is president. But we need more support and should not be opressed like the right would like. We will still be here fighting for the people who can't fight for themselves. We will still be here. Your money will not bring us down.



Did I just hear mooing?


----------



## JFK_USA

saveliberty said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> Note to Republicans: You aren't always right. But taking over the airwaves to prove you're right means more people want to not believe what you say.
> 
> But as a Democrat, we need a voice on the radio. I mean "Air America" is not around anymore, MSNBC isn't getting close to the rating Fox News gets. I mean I think it has more to do that Democrats actually have lives than to think the world is going to end because a black man is president. But we need more support and should not be opressed like the right would like. We will still be here fighting for the people who can't fight for themselves. We will still be here. Your money will not bring us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear mooing?
Click to expand...


Mooing? The hell are you talking about? I was speaking to the fact that their is no democrat radio stations. I mean I was in Denver and they had their progressive talk radio station and it was beautiful to listen to that station. Instead of in Western Kansas it was Rush, or Laura Ingraham. Or some other BS station.


----------



## rightwinger

Provocateur said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> But compared to Megyn Kelly, I would guess Rachel Maddow is elitist
> Rachel Maddow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Maddow earned a degree in public policy from Stanford University in 1994.[15] At graduation she was awarded the John Gardner Fellowship. She was also the recipient of a Rhodes Scholarship and began her postgraduate study in 1995 at Lincoln College, Oxford. In 2001, she earned a Doctorate in Philosophy (DPhil) in politics from Oxford University.
> 
> 
> 
> The photo from your link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She should just have the operation and call it a day.
Click to expand...


Why so?


----------



## rightwinger

saveliberty said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose that is where Obama plagerized articles from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You target stupid? Harvard is much better than Albany university. Obama is a hell of a lot smarter than Megyn Kelly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends where you graduate in the class now doesn't it?  Also, your in possession of their respective IQ scores?  Please share.  Which one will still have a full time job in three years?  Which one can go back to practicing law?
Click to expand...


What prevents a president from practicing law?


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit, dumbass.  Your fallacy of attack the messenger is what's busted.
> If (big if) newsbusters IS biased, that would still be entirely irrelevant to whether the FACTS they posted are truthful or not.
> And they are truthful.
> Olbermann was a fucking lying pussy.  Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.......not allowed
> Huffpo is not an allowed source......news busters is a no go
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> new busters gives you the verbiage and/or  video.....argue with the video or verbiage....man oh man.....
Click to expand...


So does Huffpost and yet righties  howl every time it is used as a source


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> So does Huffpost and yet righties  howl every time it is used as a source


Its as if they are literally physically incapable of recognizing their rampant hypocrisy.


----------



## DiveCon

rightwinger said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.......not allowed
> Huffpo is not an allowed source......news busters is a no go
> 
> 
> 
> new busters gives you the verbiage and/or  video.....argue with the video or verbiage....man oh man.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So does Huffpost and yet righties  howl every time it is used as a source
Click to expand...

liar
it doesnt do that often


----------



## DiveCon

JFK_USA said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> Note to Republicans: You aren't always right. But taking over the airwaves to prove you're right means more people want to not believe what you say.
> 
> But as a Democrat, we need a voice on the radio. I mean "Air America" is not around anymore, MSNBC isn't getting close to the rating Fox News gets. I mean I think it has more to do that Democrats actually have lives than to think the world is going to end because a black man is president. But we need more support and should not be opressed like the right would like. We will still be here fighting for the people who can't fight for themselves. We will still be here. Your money will not bring us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear mooing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mooing? The hell are you talking about? I was speaking to the fact that their is no democrat radio stations. I mean I was in Denver and they had their progressive talk radio station and it was beautiful to listen to that station. Instead of in Western Kansas it was Rush, or Laura Ingraham. Or some other BS station.
Click to expand...

err amurika was BS


----------



## DiveCon

MarcATL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So does Huffpost and yet righties  howl every time it is used as a source
> 
> 
> 
> Its as if they are literally physically incapable of recognizing their rampant hypocrisy.
Click to expand...

most stuff i see from huffypuffy is opinion crap


----------



## saveliberty

JFK_USA said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously 400 posts about the subject but I will have to say that it sucks to not have a liberal voice out there. I mean Conservative talk radio has been around forever and these conservatives jsut take up the entire airwaves giving this false presence that everyone is conservative. But since Obama took office, they have gotten more ruthless to anyone that has a different opinion than them on how to do things.
> 
> Note to Republicans: You aren't always right. But taking over the airwaves to prove you're right means more people want to not believe what you say.
> 
> But as a Democrat, we need a voice on the radio. I mean "Air America" is not around anymore, MSNBC isn't getting close to the rating Fox News gets. I mean I think it has more to do that Democrats actually have lives than to think the world is going to end because a black man is president. But we need more support and should not be opressed like the right would like. We will still be here fighting for the people who can't fight for themselves. We will still be here. Your money will not bring us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear mooing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mooing? The hell are you talking about? I was speaking to the fact that their is no democrat radio stations. I mean I was in Denver and they had their progressive talk radio station and it was beautiful to listen to that station. Instead of in Western Kansas it was Rush, or Laura Ingraham. Or some other BS station.
Click to expand...


Yes, clearly mooing.

...and just because it is sooo bad...
 It should read, "I was speaking to the fact there are no democrat radio stations."  Those stations are making money with their programming.  That happens because there are listeners.


----------



## DiveCon

saveliberty said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I just hear mooing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooing? The hell are you talking about? I was speaking to the fact that their is no democrat radio stations. I mean I was in Denver and they had their progressive talk radio station and it was beautiful to listen to that station. Instead of in Western Kansas it was Rush, or Laura Ingraham. Or some other BS station.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, clearly mooing.
> 
> ...and just because it is sooo bad...
> It should read, "I was speaking to the fact there are no democrat radio stations."  Those stations are making money with their programming.  That happens because there are listeners.
Click to expand...

who the hell wants to listen to someone like Al Franken "debate" a video tape clip where his only response to each clip is "well, he's wrong"
and thats it
that is stupid beyond words


----------



## Rinata

saveliberty said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. But Keith didn't lie. At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> *How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Want to adjust this or should I just call it a boldfaced lie?
Click to expand...


Do what you wish. If God Himself came down and told you the same thing you wouldn't believe Him. 

I notice you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Rinata

Oddball said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one less liberal talking head spouting lies and socialism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. *But Keith didn't lie.* At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He lied out his ass...Then, when apprised of his lies, he completely refused to correct them.
> 
> *Olbermann's War*
Click to expand...


For example???


----------



## driveby

Rinata said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. But Keith didn't lie. At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> *How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to adjust this or should I just call it a boldfaced lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what you wish. If God Himself came down and told you the same thing you wouldn't believe Him.
> 
> I notice you didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...



If God says it, i don't believe it, if Obama says it, i do.........


----------



## Liability

Rinata said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. We'll see. *But Keith didn't lie.* At least he always had clips of his stories and you saw the right wingers saying or doing exactly what he said they did. So do Rachel and Chris.
> 
> How often do the right wing pundits show proof of what they are saying?? Only when it snows in hell.
> 
> 
> 
> He lied out his ass...Then, when apprised of his lies, he completely refused to correct them.
> 
> *Olbermann's War*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For example???
Click to expand...



Damn it Rinata, you are dense.

The last words in Oddball's post constituted a hyperlink that provides several examples.

Try reading.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Liability said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to 2007 to get yourself warmed up, Carby.  Olbermann Watch Lists Keith's Top Ten Lies of 2007 | NewsBusters.org
> 
> Or BEFORE:  Olbermann's War
> 
> Or, SINCE:  The list is very very long.
> 
> Your question is somewhat less than intelligent, Carby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsbusters is biased.  Sorry.  Can't use huffpo or mediamatters - can't use newsbusters.
> 
> Try again, Corky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, dumbass.  *Your fallacy of attack the messenger is what's busted.*
> 
> If (big if) newsbusters IS biased, that would still be entirely irrelevant to whether the FACTS they posted are truthful or not.
> 
> And they are truthful.
> 
> Olbermann was a fucking lying pussy.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Hmmm...

...so you're saying the guy who said the following is full of shit??  Is a fucking dumbass?

*Zzzzzzz.

Media Mutters is a left wing propaganda organization, but they try to deny it. *

That guy was dismissing mediamatters as a source.  That guy was attacking the messenger.

That guy's username is LIABILITY.

So, Liability, it appears that Liability disagrees with you.  It appears that this dumbass, Liability, thinks you are the dumbass, Liability.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/econo...tions-pay-taxes-in-america-2.html#post2961887

(best part...I knew I was going to post that, or something like it, before I said a word about newsbusters lolol)


----------



## NYcarbineer

Pretty funny...

...about 200 posts by conservatives in this thread alone about a guy conservatives say no one watches.


----------



## driveby

Who did they replace him with? Michael Moore? ......


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Pretty funny...
> 
> ...about 200 posts by conservatives in this thread alone about a guy conservatives say no one watches.



Mocking the truly stupid, like you, is actually kind of fun for conservatives...

Don't read too much into it...


----------



## saveliberty

NYcarbineer said:


> Pretty funny...
> 
> ...about 200 posts by conservatives in this thread alone about a guy conservatives say no one watches.



I don't think no one watched is a fair statement, not enough people seems to fit pretty well.  It was a content and delivery issue.


----------



## signelect

Olbermanm can't spell journalism much less define it.  He and his show is a joke and he is a hack.  Who sends him his talking points Nancy or the congress woman from Houston, Shelia Jackson Lee.


----------



## Rinata

Liability said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied out his ass...Then, when apprised of his lies, he completely refused to correct them.
> 
> *Olbermann's War*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it Rinata, you are dense.
> 
> The last words in Oddball's post constituted a hyperlink that provides several examples.
> 
> Try reading.
Click to expand...


Try posting articles or news items that tell the truth. I read that garbage and it's just a bunch of crap.


----------



## NYcarbineer

signelect said:


> Olbermanm can't spell journalism much less define it.  He and his show is a joke and he is a hack.  Who sends him his talking points Nancy or the congress woman from Houston, Shelia Jackson Lee.



What Olbermann does best is make people like you say stupid things like that.


----------



## NYcarbineer

My prediction is he does a Conan and gets a show on TBS.


----------



## saveliberty

Wonder how much Keith is raking in on his twitter account.


----------



## DiveCon

NYcarbineer said:


> My prediction is he does a Conan and gets a show on TBS.


or maybe he'll go to the REAL liberal news network



the comedy channel


----------



## Dr.House

DiveCon said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My prediction is he does a Conan and gets a show on TBS.
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe he'll go to the REAL liberal news network
> 
> 
> 
> the comedy channel
Click to expand...


That makes more sense, since he is a joke...


----------



## Rinata

NYcarbineer said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw him a few times.  Each time I hated the nasty prissy dishonest fucker.
> 
> I defended him against his "time out" for having made political contributions.  That rule should apply ONLY to reporters.  And even though I detest the fucker, let's get real, he didn't claim to be a "reporter."
> 
> Other than the fact that he said the nasty, prissy, dishonest things that lots of libs LIKE, I don't see why he was such a fan favorite (in his limited ratings way) of liberals.  I mean, he had the self-aggrandizing sanctimonious liberal thing DOWN cold.  But he was a piss poor commentator and of no actual value in analyzing anything real in the world.
> 
> Countdown to No Ratings is officially complete.  Officially, now: ZERO ratings.
> 
> Bwahahahaha!  Levin nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say that wasn't true?
Click to expand...


I have asked that question a million times!!! About Keith AND Rachel.


----------



## Rinata

skookerasbil said:


>



Why do you always have to do that childish stuff?? It's really silly.


----------



## DiveCon

Rinata said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you always have to do that childish stuff?? It's really silly.
Click to expand...

he's not the only one that does it


----------



## saveliberty

Childish?  Like when someone denies something right in front of them?


----------



## shart_attack

ba1614 said:


> As long as he stays the fuck away from ESPN


----------

